# Cardiac Hemangiosarcoma - what to expect?



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry to hear that your beautiful girl Rosie has hemangio of the heart. My heart goes out to you as you face this battle with her. I'm not well-versed in cardiac hemangio because both of my Bridge boys had the splenetic version of the cancer, but I suspect the progression is the same. We did 5 rounds of doxorubicin with our last boy Barkley, and he sailed through the treatments with no adverse reactions at all to the chemicals. We lost him just before we were going to start the oral form of chemotherapy, due mostly to development of a new nasal carcinoma or progression of the hemangio cancer to his nasal cavity (we will never know for sure) and due to a total cruciate tear which really caused his quality of life to suffer terribly, prompting us to send him on to the Bridge. 

To answer your question the dogs can have bleeds (micro or mini bleeds), then recover. Many people use a chinese herb called Yunan Baiyao or Yunan Paiyao to stop the bleeds. There are several threads on this herbal that you can search under the search features--many oncology clinics are now incorporating it into their protocols for hemangio patients. You might ask the veterinarian about it. We used it once, at the end, and it did stop a nosebleed. 

Feel free to PM me with questions about the chemotherapy if you wish. Not everyone on this forum will agree with chemotherapy for a hemangio dog so feel free to discuss it with me via PM. I know for us it was exactly the right thing to do and we have no regrets about doing it for our boy. I hope it goes well for you and gives you more quality days with your precious one. HUGS.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I lost my beloved JOY to cardiac Hemangio just over a year ago. We found the tumor by accident during a routine hip x-ray and lost her 17 days later. The day I gave her back to God, she had a major collaspe and was in distress. My vet told me with a blood transfusion and other drugs he might be able to get her over this current bleed. But I couldn't stand to see her in pain for one more moment so with every once of my being, I did what was best for her and let her go. It was truly the hardest thing I have ever done in my life. I can not begin to tell you how sorry I am you are going through this. You both will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Duke's Momma

I do not have any experience with hemangio - thank God - but do understand what you're going through right now given that my bridge baby Duke had lymphoma. We fought a hard, long fight, he and us only to say good bye 5 short months later. I pray you have much more than that with your beautiful girl. cancer sucks.


----------



## Debles

Our girl Sophie went to the Bridge quickly when her tumor ruptured. We didn't even have a sign anything was wrong till then. 
Selka had osteosarcoma a year ago and made it 7 weeks before it was too painful and we let him go. He was so special and I miss him every min.

Sorry I don't have any advice but sending prayers and hugs to your baby.


----------



## AmbikaGR

My ONLY advice
Do what you feel you think is right in your situation and do not worry about what others say or think. Rosie knows and understands more than any other living creature/being what you would do for her and will always back you up. 
And you are correct in believing this is a place where you can spill your heart and guts, all too many of us have been in those very same shoes. There is NO wrong choice or decision.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Welcome to the Forum. I am glad you found this community when you need it and I'm so very sorry you and your wonderful Rosie are going through this.

There is only one piece of advice I can give, based on making this sad journey more than once: Ask Rosie's veterinarian(s) to give you some kind of injection that you can give her if things suddenly get awful at night, when you can't get her to them. You want something that will ease her gently into sleep and help her stay that way until you can get someone to come to her, if you can't get her to the vets. You don't want her to suffer, so it's wise to have an escape hatch for her. She will tell you when/if she needs it. 

In another thread, there is information about Chinese herbs that can help to stop a bleeding hemangio. I think that's here, perhaps 2-3 weeks ago: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...or-center/99786-oh-toby-doesnt-look-good.html.

Holding Rosie and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sally's Mom

My journey with cardiac hemangio started with my Sally on March 1, 2002. I was leaving home to volunteer in my son's school, when she refused the dog biscuit I handed her. Sally refusing anything edible or not was unheard of. My husband was still at work, so I rushed her in. Radiographs and bloodwork were normal. However, she had 3 seizures on the table when we radiographed her. So I called my friend the neurologist... he suggested a CT scan. But, I told him, I would not be doing brain surgery on my 12 1/2 year old golden. She already had had a semi lunar hemimandibulectomy of her jaw at 7 and a repaired luxating patella at 6 months. Anyway, he told me if she had a brain tumor, certain ones would respond to medication. One CT scan later, no brain tumor. Then he said he thought she had an inner ear problem and recommended surgery to open up the bulla. Meanwhile, hindsight being 20 20, she had had a very mild cardiac arrhythmia which we all basically ignored. So he did the surgery and one week later, she was euthanized... Her rads on April 8 , 2002, showed metastatic cancer all over her chest(they were totally clean one month prior) and she was anemic because she was bleeding. So she had an ultrasound on April 9 where it was determined that her primary tumor was on her heart. She was bleeding, she was having a terrible time breathing, so after I picked her up from her ultrasound, my husband and I euthanized her on our front lawn. All dogs are different and all hemangios are different... my decisions are all based on when the bad days outweigh the good, then for me and my dog, it is time.


----------



## ebenjamin85

Welcome to the forum, although I'm very sorry to hear that you found it under such sad circumstances. I don't have any experience with hemangiosarcoma (knock on wood), but you are certainly in our thoughts and prayers. 

I love the pictures of Rosie, she looks great and it's nice to hear that she's handling the chemo so well. Please keep us posted on how she's doing!


----------



## gold4me

I am sorry so sorry that you have to go through this with Rosie. Her pictures are beautiful and her face is so sweet. I believe our Jake had cardiac hemangiosarcoma. We do not know for sure but all the signs lead us to believe that. He had good and bad days and as someone else said when the bad days outnumbered the good we knew it was time to say goodbye. He was not a complainer but the last night woke us up crying. We knew then it was time. Enjoy every moment you have and take lots of pictures. I am sending you good thoughts!


----------



## monarchs_joy

@Dallas Gold - thank you very much for your fast response! I would love to PM with you to discuss the doxorubicin, etc. but don't have enough posts to be able to PM yet (need 15). Apparently I should have been posting while reading the past months...


----------



## GoldensGirl

monarchs_joy said:


> @Dallas Gold - thank you very much for your fast response! I would love to PM with you to discuss the doxorubicin, etc. but don't have enough posts to be able to PM yet (need 15). Apparently I should have been posting while reading the past months...


Make several minimal posts here to reach 15. Trust me that we will all understand!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hi there, please reply to this post and add to your posts. It looks like you need 10 more!


----------



## Sam's Mom

I am so sorry to hear about your Rosie. You will make all the right decisions for her.


----------



## monarchs_joy

@everyone - thank you all for your kind words and your own stories. Cancer sucks and this is horrible to lose her so soon. That said, I know we're not the first or the last to suffer through this. My heart goes out to everyone that has lost their babies to cancer and any other disease that took them too soon. Rosie and I appreciate everyone's prayers and kind thoughts and I really appreciate an outlet to vent to people that understand. 

Making the decision to give a round of chemo was difficult - its *a* way to do it and I know that everyone may not agree with it. I don't personally think there's one specific way to do things in most situations. I take the decision regarding euthanasia very seriously. There's a lot of responsibility that comes with it and it can't be taken back once it's done. Chemo can. If she hadn't had improvement in her symptoms or her quality of life was suffering after receiving it, we would have switched gears and made a different decision. Thankfully, she's had great quality of life the past 12 days. When we go for a re-check, we'll make a decision then of whether to go with another round or not. Right now, we're just going with today. 

In the meantime, I so cherish these last few moments with Rosie. I hope that have a few more mornings like today where I can watch her rolling around the floor with tennis ball in her mouth, playing, inhaling her breakfast, seeking and receiving tons of love, and laying with her head in the plant (odd but one of her usual things she does-good chin rest apparently). 

When my 6 y/o Joy was diagnosed with osteosarcoma in 2006, I opted not to pursue surgery or chemo and sent her the bridge within hours of receiving the definitive diagnosis. Her quality of life was suffering and would have continued to go downhill. I couldn't hold onto her just because I wasn't ready to let go. 

I do find this whole situation cruel and ironic though. I've religiously had every lump and bump checked every time I found one, even when I knew it was another lipoma "just in case." I found and tweaked supplements over the years to control her hip dysplasia so that I didn't have to give NSAIDs everyday out of fear of damaging her liver unnecessarily. I kept her lean, grain free, exercised, vetted, trained, and loved all so she could enjoy as long and as good of a life as possible. In the end, cancer still wins and way too young imo. It's evil.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sorry for what you are going thru. Just let you know, you and your girl are in my thoughts and prayers. Sending hugs and positive vibes.


----------



## monarchs_joy

I do have a another question that I just thought of... how do other dogs cope with loss? We have a 2nd dog Frankie, a Boxer. Rosie is definitely the alpha and Frankie really looks to her for confidence and direction. Right now, Frankie seems to still be deferring to Rosie, although I've noticed that she's not trying to instigate play with her.

I worry about Frankie when we lose Rosie because she has a heart problem. She has Boxer cardiomyopathy - its a genetic thing specific to Boxers that runs in their lines. Very different than true cardiomyopathy; it's a heart rhythm problem where her heart beats out of sequence. It's very well controlled on medicine and has been for the past 2 years, but it gets worse with stress and can lead to a sudden collapse. 

Should I anticipate that she's going to be stressed or have you found that your other dogs were just sad and adjusting to the change?


----------



## Claire's Friend

I wish I had had an option for chemo, I would have done anything. From my readings, the age of onset for Cardiac Hemangio is 6-8 years old. To me, it seems like all your wonderful care bought her at least a couple more years. Try and enjoy this time you have left.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dogs grieve deeply when they lose a member of the pack. After Sabrina died, Joker and Charlie were visibly depressed and it was almost two years before they began to play again. Having lost Charlie in July, it is evident that Joker is very sad and he is having some health problems that I attribute at least partly to his grief and the anxiety he felt in the weeks before we lost Charlie.

This might be something to discuss with your family vet, so you can make preparing for Frankie's reaction.

Staying present in the current situation instead of grieving in advance is very hard for most of us humans. Dogs are better at that. I hope you are able to focus on the joys of each day with Rosie.


----------



## monarchs_joy

@GoldensGirl - Thank you for the info. This scares me... I fully expect her to grieve, but apparently I need to contact Frankie's cardiologist and let him know what's going on so he can develop a plan if necessary. I agree that staying present in the current day is challenging. Last week I was a weeping mess. I'm doing ok this week, but that's only because I've processed the info and she's doing okay right now. I know myself well enough to know I'll be a weeping mess again at some point.


----------



## GoldensGirl

monarchs_joy said:


> @GoldensGirl - Thank you for the info. This scares me... I fully expect her to grieve, but apparently I need to contact Frankie's cardiologist and let him know what's going on so he can develop a plan if necessary. I agree that staying present in the current day is challenging. Last week I was a weeping mess. I'm doing ok this week, but that's only because I've processed the info and she's doing okay right now. I know myself well enough to know I'll be a weeping mess again at some point.


Okay, so we know you're human.  I _tried_ to process my grief and fear away from Charlie (but sometimes failed). We do the best we can.

Don't be scared! What we fear we draw near:uhoh:, and your dogs can sense your fear and will be upset by it. Think of me as a control freak who likes to preempt and prevent bad situations. :curtain: I want to bite the bugs before they bite me or my dogs. Maybe Frankie's cardiologist can prescribe a med to prevent problems when the situation turns downhill.

With you in spirit,
Lucy


----------



## monarchs_joy

GoldensGirl said:


> Okay, so we know you're human.


*laugh* yes, that I am  I feel so sorry for the poor vet specialist. When Rosie initially got sick, we went to our local ER vet in Savannah. She wasn't able to tell from x-ray _what_ the problem was, just that there was a problem and it needed quick attention. Instead of doing more with her limited equipment, she worked it out for us to go to the ER vet in Jacksonville, FL that is connected with a vet specialty clinic and get in with the specialists first thing in the morning (all this started on at 10 on a Sunday night). So, Rose and I drove 2.5 hours in the middle of the night to the ER vet in Jax. Needless to say, I did not get much sleep. When I met the oncologist the next morning it was out of sheer luck because he was the "early" doctor that day. I had had 1.5 hours of sleep and was a complete wreck. The man has incredible patience to be able to tolerate a very tired, very crying me and constantly repeat himself so I could process what was happening with her. He counts as an angel in my book


----------



## GoldensGirl

One more post and you can PM Dallas Gold.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

GoldensGirl I had the same thought.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Ooh yeah! Finally lucky number 15!


----------



## gold4me

Dogs do grieve. When we lost Jake we had Pete and Beau and even though they had each other for several days they lay together by the back door waiting for Jake to come home. When we lost Pete Beau was left as our only dog. We shower him with love and attention but he was deeply sad. We would find him lying in the chair that Pete loved. Sometimes he would be there in the dark all by himself. We then got Emmy and she really helped him to work through his grief. We lost Beau 2 years ago and Emmy was very sad. She would not go anywhere without one of us. She stuck to us like glue and seemed so sad. We got our Gambler and he brought back the smile on Emmy's face. Now we have Emmy and Gambler and Emmy is approaching 10 and in the back of my mind I worry.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We've PM'd!! Yay!!

Yes, dogs do grieve. There are some good resources (links) discussing it in the Rainbow Bridge Grief support session. The important thing to remember is if it continues and you see health changes it's important to get a veterinary evaluation. Our Toby's thyroid levels plummeted during his heavy grief for his big brother Barkley.


----------



## Karen519

*Monarch's Joy*

Monarch's Joy

I am so very sorry to hear what your girl and you are going through.


----------



## sdain31y

Sorry to hear about your problems with Rosie. We are in Savannah with our 2 goldens: Jazz - a little over 2 years and Darby, a little over 1 year. He's the handsome one in the avatar. Military? Hope she continues to do well.


----------



## Ljilly28

I lost my golden Raleigh to cardiac hemangio that then later appeared in his spleen too. I think the only blessing about the horror of this cancer stealing our beautiful ones away is that hemangio is not painful like osteosarcoma is. Nonetheless, goldens are so stoic it is hard to tell if there is minor pain. Can she have a fentanyl pain patch to wear just in case, or maybe some tramadol?


----------



## monarchs_joy

Ljilly28 said:


> I lost my golden Raleigh to cardiac hemangio that then later appeared in his spleen too. I think the only blessing about the horror of this cancer stealing our beautiful ones away is that hemangio is not painful like osteosarcoma is. Nonetheless, goldens are so stoic it is hard to tell if there is minor pain. Can she have a fentanyl pain patch to wear just in case, or maybe some tramadol?


Sorry - haven't been on the board in a few days. After losing one to osteosarcoma and now battling hemangiosarcoma, I agree about the pain... frankly, it's like night and day between Joy (my osteosarcoma dog) and Rosie. Joy was great one day, limping the next, and in tremendous pain within the 10 days or so we were searching for a diagnosis. That was a horrible situation. She was so young the vet kept telling me it was a torn ACL. I finally got so frustrated that I took her to a specialist, who delivered the bad news. We ended up putting her down the day we got the diagnosis due to pain issues. 

I've gotten pretty adept over the years at assessing Rosie's pain level because of her hip dysplasia. She's really subtle in her cues, and I've been on the lookout for them. She seems to be doing okay though. In fact, she's spent the week running through the house squeaking her toys, inhaling her food, and being her usual self. I keep expecting her to be "different" and am trying hard to control my desire to treat her like fine china and assess her every 2 minutes to see if her status has changed. All she seems to want to do is rough house, play with her toys, and patrol the yard in case a bird or squirrel tries to make a sneak attack  I do have pain meds in hand though (metacam, tramadol, etc.). I hadn't thought of a Fentanyl patch - thanks for the tip! 

This board has been a great help to me and I'm thankful for all the prayers and tips. This is not the road that I wanted to walk with Rosie, but we're here now. I'm thankful for a few "extra" great days with her.


----------



## monarchs_joy

sdain31y said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems with Rosie. We are in Savannah with our 2 goldens: Jazz - a little over 2 years and Darby, a little over 1 year. He's the handsome one in the avatar. Military? Hope she continues to do well.


Savannah is a beautiful city! It's nice to be here a while and enjoy everything it has to offer. Apparently the Hinesville location gave us away  Yes, we are military. You're brave to have two teenage Goldens! They're so much fun, and your boy is very handsome


----------



## Dallas Gold

monarchs_joy said:


> Sorry - haven't been on the board in a few days. After losing one to osteosarcoma and now battling hemangiosarcoma, I agree about the pain... frankly, it's like night and day between Joy (my osteosarcoma dog) and Rosie. Joy was great one day, limping the next, and in tremendous pain within the 10 days or so we were searching for a diagnosis. That was a horrible situation. She was so young the vet kept telling me it was a torn ACL. I finally got so frustrated that I took her to a specialist, who delivered the bad news. We ended up putting her down the day we got the diagnosis due to pain issues.
> 
> I've gotten pretty adept over the years at assessing Rosie's pain level because of her hip dysplasia. She's really subtle in her cues, and I've been on the lookout for them. She seems to be doing okay though. In fact, she's spent the week running through the house squeaking her toys, inhaling her food, and being her usual self. I keep expecting her to be "different" and am trying hard to control my desire to treat her like fine china and assess her every 2 minutes to see if her status has changed. All she seems to want to do is rough house, play with her toys, and patrol the yard in case a bird or squirrel tries to make a sneak attack  I do have pain meds in hand though (metacam, tramadol, etc.). I hadn't thought of a Fentanyl patch - thanks for the tip!
> 
> This board has been a great help to me and I'm thankful for all the prayers and tips. This is not the road that I wanted to walk with Rosie, but we're here now. I'm thankful for a few "extra" great days with her.


I'm so glad she's doing so well! That is fabulous news--and I know you relish each and every moment she is happy and alert, playing and being her sweet self. 

What you posted about your osteosarcoma dog and the vet telling you it was an ACL tear makes me wonder. Days before we released our Barkley from this life he couldn't raise his tail. We thought it was dead tail and when it didn't go away we brought him in and he was diagnosed with an ACL tear--now I wonder if it wasn't an osteosarcoma as well. One of his vets told me she's diagnosed three independent cancers at the same time in one dog. We knew he had hemangiosarcoma and we suspected he had an anal adenocarcinoma and a nasal carcinoma (unless that was just the hemangio's spread, which isn't a typical area for spread)....Maybe he also had osteo. We decided to release him from his body after that diagnosis since he wasn't a candidate for surgery and was suffering. Just days before he was running around the house, barking at us for walks and just enjoying life. 

Enjoy Rosie, try to "forget" her diagnosis on those good days, but just check her gums once a day as a general guide to her status. 

Doesn't she have another chemo next Monday?


----------



## monarchs_joy

Dallas Gold said:


> What you posted about your osteosarcoma dog and the vet telling you it was an ACL tear makes me wonder. Days before we released our Barkley from this life he couldn't raise his tail. We thought it was dead tail and when it didn't go away we brought him in and he was diagnosed with an ACL tear--now I wonder if it wasn't an osteosarcoma as well.


It certainly seems possible... I don't know how it was with Barkley, but the situation with Joy moved FAST. She was fine one day, playing and being her usual self. The next morning she was limping a bit. When it hadn't resolved in a day or two I took her to her primary vet, who diagnosed her with an ACL tear, gave us some Deramaxx, and said to put her on crate rest. Instead of getting gradually better, she went downhill and also developed "dead tail." We got in with a specialist at the beginning of the next week. Just in the few days of waiting for test results and a diagnosis she went from a Deramaxx and tramadol to ICU care and morphine to control pain. The crazy part is that she had several rounds of x-rays throughout the process, but everyone was so focused on the knee that they didn't get the "right shot" to see what was going on at her hip/pelvis. When they did get the x-ray right, it showed she had osteo in one femur and over her pelvis. It's so tough to know what's going on with them! They're so stoic that's its almost impossible at times to even tell something is wrong. Our Boxer, on the other hand, makes us very aware if anything is out of sorts. Heaven forbid we're 5 minutes late for lunch let alone that she's hurting or something is going on. 



Dallas Gold said:


> Enjoy Rosie, try to "forget" her diagnosis on those good days, but just check her gums once a day as a general guide to her status.
> 
> Doesn't she have another chemo next Monday?


She does have chemo on Monday. Cross your fingers for us! I'm trying really hard to "forget" her diagnosis for a few days. She's making it easy by being so normal. I do have to laugh... I've been checking her gums several times a day and she hid her head in the blanket when she saw me coming the other night. Apparently she's getting tired of me checking her


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barkley's ACL/whatever happened so fast too. It was shocking. The thing is he did nothing that might cause an ACL tear so when the vet told me the diagnosis my mouth dropped and I let out a "noooo" response. She called it a total tear and did do radiographs, so maybe it really was one. 

Keep us posted on Rosie's session. She sounds like my Toby. After his eye procedures this week the ophthalmologist told me to make sure his eyes weren't red or watering excessively and if they are to drop everything and bring him in. I've been checking them constantly and he is starting to hide when he deducts what I'm about to do!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Just checking on Rosie today, how she's doing, if she received her chemo and how you are doing. I hope things are going well for both of you.


----------



## Karen519

*Rosie*

Praying for Rosie and you.


----------



## BJoy

This is touching. My heart and prayers go to all of you people. Thank you for sharing.
May God bless and keep all of your golden hearts and your babies on both sides!!!


----------



## monarchs_joy

Thank you everyone! Rosie is well. We had to miss chemo today because she was a bit punky (upset belly), but that was my fault because I gave her some new canned food this weekend. I know full well it's a horrible idea to introduce new food too fast (or to change food when on chemo), so I'm not sure why that seemed like a good idea. She was being fussy, and I caved  Momentary lapse, but definite lesson learned. Thankfully she should be good for another round on Friday. 

The good news is that her tumor has shrunk by 15% and there's been improvement. She also had a full chest and abdominal ultrasound today and there's no spread so far. She's such a trooper! I'm positively amazed at Goldens every single day. She's happy, playing, wagging her butt regularly, and giving me lots of exasperated looks each time I peek at her gums. We've had 22 "extra" days so far, and I'm so thankful!


----------



## mylissyk

monarchs_joy said:


> Thank you everyone! Rosie is well. We had to miss chemo today because she was a bit punky (upset belly), but that was my fault because I gave her some new canned food this weekend. I know full well it's a horrible idea to introduce new food too fast (or to change food when on chemo), so I'm not sure why that seemed like a good idea. She was being fussy, and I caved  Momentary lapse, but definite lesson learned. Thankfully she should be good for another round on Friday.
> 
> The good news is that her tumor has shrunk by 15% and there's been improvement. She also had a full chest and abdominal ultrasound today and there's no spread so far. She's such a trooper! I'm positively amazed at Goldens every single day. She's happy, playing, wagging her butt regularly, and giving me lots of exasperated looks each time I peek at her gums. We've had 22 "extra" days so far, and I'm so thankful!


This is wonderful.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hi, just checking on Rosie, hoping she was able to receive her chemotherapy today and hoping she's feeling better.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Thanks Anne! Rosie did have chemo today... so far so good! She was such a nut a the vet's office - lots of tail wagging, trying to play with everyone, etc. One of the vet tech's commented that if everyone lived life the way Rosie does we'd all be a lot happier


----------



## Jax's Mom

Prayers for your Rosie....Glad she is doing well with the chemo so far!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad she is doing well and I hope that continues today. The vet tech is wise to make that assessment and she's right!


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is Miss Rosie doing? Just checking in...hoping she's doing well.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Thanks Anne! It's been an insanely busy week as usual, so I haven't been on the board as much as normal. Rosie is hanging in there  She hasn't had any vomiting but did start with loose(r) stools yesterday. I'm hoping to clear that up quick with some Immodium and Metronidazole. Otherwise she's doing well and MUCH better than the last round. I definitely feel better prepared to manage any side effects. She's currently laying in a her favorite spot and greeted me a bit ago with a squeeky tennis log/furiously wagging tail, so all seems well. Thanks for asking! I hope your Toby is doing well and getting geared up for eye surgery!


----------



## Dallas Gold

monarchs_joy said:


> Thanks Anne! It's been an insanely busy week as usual, so I haven't been on the board as much as normal. Rosie is hanging in there  She hasn't had any vomiting but did start with loose(r) stools yesterday. I'm hoping to clear that up quick with some Immodium and Metronidazole. Otherwise she's doing well and MUCH better than the last round. I definitely feel better prepared to manage any side effects. She's currently laying in a her favorite spot and greeted me a bit ago with a squeeky tennis log/furiously wagging tail, so all seems well. Thanks for asking! I hope your Toby is doing well and getting geared up for eye surgery!


I'm happy to hear she's hanging in there! Sorry about the loose stools but am glad you have some treatment options. I just love it when our hemangio dogs do their usual cute things--makes you smile! 

Toby is doing good. I understand much better what is expected of us during his recovery...It's daunting...now hubby is getting nervous when I mention certain things we must do, like leashed potty breaks--that makes him nervous???! :uhoh:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just checking on Rosie girl, I hope no news is good news. Will keep praying for your girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I've been thinking of you two as well and wondering how Rosie is doing.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Sorry to not provide any updates in the past few days. It's seems like I've been going non-stop all week. Rosie has been doing well - actually, she's had me on my toes tonight. She's clearly feeling really great today because she's been trying to play, run, bark, chase squirrels, and do everything else that's the opposite of being somewhat quiet. She had me laughing when she rooted through the laundry a little while ago, stole a sock, and then ran through the house with it trying to entice us to play chase. I might have been able to resist her "I've got your sock and you want to chase me" face, but then she threw in a super happy tail wag and play bows. So far, so good - normal weight, good color, inhaling her food, no nausea/vomiting/diarrhea, and no funny breathing or anything else that makes me think she's having a bleed. I'm so thankful for every extra minute with her and for everyone's prayers! She's been such a goof ball the past few days and its been great


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So glad to hear that Rosie is giving this disease the good fight and letting you have many more great times with her. Remember to soak up every one as a gift.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just love reading that Rosie is feeling so good and being so mischievous!! I'm so happy for the both of you! Keep it up Rosie!


----------



## monarchs_joy

I cherish all these good days. I woke up this morning to her laying on her side with her head under the bed, pawing at the carpet, thumping her tail on the floor, and desperately trying to reach a tennis ball. I wish I would have had a video camera. My husband laid on the floor with her and they both stared at the tennis ball for a few. Rosie gave him the most exasperated look that said "seriously, we have a crisis here. Can you get the ball please and NOW!" I love these moments!


----------



## Dallas Gold

monarchs_joy said:


> I cherish all these good days. I woke up this morning to her laying on her side with her head under the bed, pawing at the carpet, thumping her tail on the floor, and desperately trying to reach a tennis ball. I wish I would have had a video camera. My husband laid on the floor with her and they both stared at the tennis ball for a few. Rosie gave him the most exasperated look that said "seriously, we have a crisis here. Can you get the ball please and NOW!" I love these moments!


 I get those exact moments here with our Toby--at 3 a.m. He is so ball obsessed he brings a ball to bed with him. He sleeps on our bed and sometime during the night the ball falls off and goes underneath furniture. Toby wakes and jumps down to search for the ball. I guess it's his security blanket! It's pretty funny and we usually laugh, even in our sleepy states!


----------



## Ljilly28

Rosie is absolutely beautiful. I am so sorry to read that she has hemangiosarcoma. The thing that consoled me while my Raleigh had this( both cardiac and splenic) is that it is not a painful cancer to the dog as many are. Goldens are too brief however long they stay with us, but there is nothing more sorrowful than when the vet says that scary word cancer about your dearest friend.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Dallas Gold said:


> I get those exact moments here with our Toby--at 3 a.m. He is so ball obsessed he brings a ball to bed with him. He sleeps on our bed and sometime during the night the ball falls off and goes underneath furniture. Toby wakes and jumps down to search for the ball. I guess it's his security blanket! It's pretty funny and we usually laugh, even in our sleepy states!


LOL Love it! I love how each Golden has a unique personality and "their" thing. Rosie is pretty ball obsessed but not like Toby. Her thing is birds... She'll see one and run through the yard barking while looking up at the bird. For years I've been waiting for her to t-bone the fence because she was too busy looking at the bird


----------



## monarchs_joy

Ljilly28 said:


> Rosie is absolutely beautiful. I am so sorry to read that she has hemangiosarcoma. The thing that consoled me while my Raleigh had this( both cardiac and splenic) is that it is not a painful cancer to the dog as many are. Goldens are too brief however long they stay with us, but there is nothing more sorrowful than when the vet says that scary word cancer about your dearest friend.


I'm so sorry for all of us and the dogs that have had to go through this, including your Raleigh. It is scary and horrible when the vet delivers that kind of news... I also find consolation that hemangio doesn't seem painful and that drove some of the decisions that we made. Having gone through bone cancer with one and hemangio with another, they seem different. The bone cancer was clearly painful and seemed to get worse on a daily basis. I know on the inside that the hemangio is still doing its thing, but on the outside Rosie looks like her usual self :crossfing


----------



## monarchs_joy

Just booked Rosie's chemo appointment for this Friday... wish us luck and join me in a little prayer that the tumor has shrunk some more and hasn't spread :crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Rosie*

So glad to hear that Rosie is giving this disease the good fight and that she is having many happy times-take lots of pics!

I will pray that everything goes well this Friday!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I pray for Rosie every day. She is strong girl and she deserves to have many, many good days to come.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers. Keep us posted how she does this Friday.


----------



## monarchs_joy

We had a schedule switch and she actually had it yesterday. Turns out that our oncologist was going to be out of town for a family emergency for the next two weeks, and I really wanted to see him instead of one of the other vets. Unfortunately, her tumor didn't shrink this time... The great news is that it also didn't grow, there's no extra fluid around her heart, the oncologist is happy, and everything went well. Yeah!!! She's looking a bit tired, but otherwise good. She did have enough energy to steal another sock to play chase, spent the night pelting me with a raquetball, and is currently begging for treats in the kitchen  So far so good!


----------



## Claire's Friend

monarchs_joy said:


> We had a schedule switch and she actually had it yesterday. Turns out that our oncologist was going to be out of town for a family emergency for the next two weeks, and I really wanted to see him instead of one of the other vets. Unfortunately, her tumor didn't shrink this time... The great news is that it also didn't grow, there's no extra fluid around her heart, the oncologist is happy, and everything went well. Yeah!!! She's looking a bit tired, but otherwise good. She did have enough energy to steal another sock to play chase, spent the night pelting me with a raquetball, and is currently begging for treats in the kitchen  So far so good!


That sounds like wonderful news!! Please give her a big kiss from me :smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

It sounds like she is doing just fine and feeling pretty good! No increase in the tumor is a good thing. Give her a big ear rub from her friend in Dallas!


----------



## monarchs_joy

The oncologist thinks that the tumor "dried out" and is more stable now... Lots of prayers on my end that he's right. He such a great vet - very analytical but also really great with the whole family. Rosie adores him and gave him crazy wiggle butt yesterday  I call the week a success!


----------



## SandyK

I am glad you got some decent news. Stable is a good thing. Let's hope it stays that way. Thoughts and prayers for you and Rosie!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm just catching up--wonderful news!! 

How is Rosie doing this week?


----------



## monarchs_joy

We actually had a bit of a rough round and I learned something important. She was cruising along being her usual self and then bam! She didn't want to eat, being punky, etc. We finally found the answer yesterday and thankfully it was just a medicine problem. Apparently the Cerenia can stop working if you give it too many days in a row, or so our primary vet told us. We switched her over to Zofran and she was being her normally crazy self and inhaling food within an hour. I'm glad she's back to her usual! The good news is we're now 6 weeks without a bleed and 9 weeks post diagnosis, which is no small feat given our initial prognosis. Yeah Rosie!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

monarchs_joy said:


> We actually had a bit of a rough round and I learned something important. She was cruising along being her usual self and then bam! She didn't want to eat, being punky, etc. We finally found the answer yesterday and thankfully it was just a medicine problem. Apparently the Cerenia can stop working if you give it too many days in a row, or so our primary vet told us. We switched her over to Zofran and she was being her normally crazy self and inhaling food within an hour. I'm glad she's back to her usual! The good news is we're now 6 weeks without a bleed and 9 weeks post diagnosis, which is no small feat given our initial prognosis. Yeah Rosie!!!


Wow, that's frightening, but I'm so glad it was just a medication issue. That's good to know about Cerenia and it makes sense why Barkley's vet wanted to know before we dosed him with it....we never needed it but I always thought it was odd he'd dispense it then ask me to get an OK before using it.

Go Rosie!!


----------



## monarchs_joy

*Rosie Pictures*

I finally downloaded pictures and thought I would share a few. These two are Rosie just hanging out with her favorite bone and sleeping over the past few weeks. Ignore the scraggly paws. She hates to have them trimmed and I haven't wanted to annoy her with it since she got sick. Seems kind of insignificant nowadays! Funny pictures to follow...


----------



## monarchs_joy

*Proof that Rosie has a trained...*

This picture is proof that Rosie has us trained! Instead of getting her toys when they're out of reach, she just stares at them and might throw in a whine or a bark. I'm never quite sure if she's waiting patiently for us to do that whole "retriever" thing for her or trying to make them levitate


----------



## monarchs_joy

More levitating toys...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you so much for sharing these photos of sweet Rosie! She is beautiful and I didn't even notice the paws--anyway you are right--it doesn't matter and personally I think they are cute! 

I love the photos of Rosie staring at her toy--that's exactly what our Toby does--with a chirpy whining bark! 

I just love these goldens with such personality! 

Enjoy her!!


----------



## monarchs_joy

And finally, proof of the stolen goods. I took this one yesterday right after she had a bath and stole a pillow. She's none too happy with me for taking a picture instead of playing her game of chase! 3 months ago I would have scolded her. Now I'm just happy she has the oomph to keep stealing pillows... and socks... and last week's mail... She's still plugging along and doing really great


----------



## Dallas Gold

aaah, your Rosie!! I love her mischievous trait! Keep it up Rosie!!


----------



## monarchs_joy

She's long outgrown doing anything bad with whatever she takes... she just "steals" stuff and then proudly wiggles and displays her new item. With the wood floors, I can hear her coming and she has a special clickity-clack on the floors when she's got something good (or is in search of something good). She makes me laugh when she proudly rounds the corner with a hairbrush, pillow, sock, shoe, the mail, the remote, etc. She wiggles and wiggles and then runs the other direction


----------



## Dallas Gold

Our Toby has a unique little happy vocalization when he has something he shouldn't. He learned long ago to grab it and show us because we will always trade it for a treat. We turned a potentially dangerous behavior into a big game for him!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Nice pictures, I am glad Rosie is happy girl and wish her the best.


----------



## SandyK

Thank you Rosie for putting a smile on my face tonight!!! Keep up the good fight and keep making your family smile too!! Thoughts and prayers are with you all for many more happy days!!


----------



## Karen519

*Rosie*

Rosie is a beauty! I just love those pictures of her. She sure has a SPIRIT!!
Hoping you and Rosie have lots of time left-she looks like on Happy Golden Girl!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope Miss Rosie is doing well these days. Sending hugs and prayers for beautiful girl.


----------



## ggdenny

I hope Rosie is doing well, too!


----------



## monarchs_joy

Thank you everyone! Rosie is looking great. We just had her at the vet today for some bloodwork (all normal) and she was her usual ham self - front paws on the counter to say hi to the staff, tail thumping on the wall, pawing our vet for lovin'... basically, her usual  Next week is her head to toe ultrasound to see if her tumor has spread. I'm praying for good results!


----------



## Karen519

*Rosie*

So glad Rosie had a good vet visit!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm happy she had a great vet visit. I'll be thinking of you guys during the ultrasound.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

The best wishes for forthcoming vet visit, to come back with good news only.


----------



## Dallas Gold

When is Rosie's ultrasound? I hope it shows no growth of the tumor.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Dallas Gold said:


> When is Rosie's ultrasound? I hope it shows no growth of the tumor.


Just booked an appointment for next Wednesday. Everytime I think I have a plan it changes. The vet wanted her to come in today, but I couldn't. I was trying for Friday, but he couldn't. So, next Wednesday it is. She continues to look good, but I'm kind of stressing this ultrasound on principle. 

So, we were bad this weekend and threw the activity restriction out the window... My husband and I left our other dog at home on Sunday and took Rosie to the beach for a pre-ultrasound "throw caution to the wind and get our swim on" day. The beach is her favorite and we spoiled her rotten!

I was nervous that we would "break" her, but we talked about it beforehand and decided that stopping her from doing the stuff she loves isn't helping anyone. Thankfully, she hasn't looked any different than her usual and her breathing/gums continue to look good. I wasn't sure she would have the energy, but as soon as she could smell the salt water she was pacing the backseat, whining, and doing her usual "there's water and I'm getting in it" dance. We didn't let her truly swim because of the waves/undertow (weather was horrible), but she got wet, ran in the surf, smelled like a trout, and walked the beach with us. I will cherish this memory 

She always proves me wrong... I figured we would go at her pace and assumed that would be slow. Silly me! Instead, we kept having to try to slow her down - not because of her cancer, but her hips! I was thinking while we were there that I can't think of a human with a prognosis like hers that would be running through the waves without a care in the world. I'll have to add that one to the list of all the life lessons I've learned from the dogs


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so glad you had a throw caution to the wind day with Rosie! You can see the joy in her face, what a beautiful sugar face girl. Wishing you many more wonderful days with Rosie!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh Rosie--she is so beautiful and you can tell she loves the beach! I'm glad you took her for a fun day at the beach--funny, we did the same thing for Toby 2 days before his surgery! 

Your adventure was such a fun way to celebrate Rosie and just what the doctor ordered! 

Wishing you lots of luck at the ultrasound. I totally empathize with you feeling stressed about this one--been there, done that when Barkley had his ultrasound between his 4th and 5th chemo sessions. I know how it feels and won't even try to suggest to relax about it because I know it's impossible to do that. All I can say is there are a lot of us sending out good vibes and prayers for Rosie and for you! :crossfing HUGS!.....and keep on celebrating all things Rosie!


----------



## Karen519

*Rosie*

So glad you threw caution to the wind and took Rosie to her favorite place for a swim. I am sure she loved it!! Will pray for you and Rosie and praying the ultrasound is good.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

She is so sweet. Those photos just melt my heart. I am so glad Rosie had happy day at beach. You are wonderful parents and Rosie deserves to have some fun. Praying very hard for the best ultrasound results possible. Sending hugs and kisses to a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you guys at the ultrasound tomorrow and I hope you get good results.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Your girl is lovely! And I'm so glad that she had her time in the surf.

If I can face terminal illness with half the courage and grace my dogs have exhibited, I will be proud to meet them at the Bridge.

Holding Rosie and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm checking in on Rosie--hope you get a good report today.


----------



## GoldenMum

Thinking of Rosie today and sending positive vibes..


----------



## monarchs_joy

Well, they're not perfect ultrasound results, but they're close - no mets that the vet can see, good heart function, and no growth in her tumor  Yeah Rosie!!! The only hitch is that the tumor didn't shrink, but no complaints over here. We hashed through the options and decided not to rock the boat by changing course. Round 4 of doxorubicin here we go!


----------



## Dallas Gold

monarchs_joy said:


> Well, they're not perfect ultrasound results, but they're close - no mets that the vet can see, good heart function, and no growth in her tumor  Yeah Rosie!!! The only hitch is that the tumor didn't shrink, but no complaints over here. We hashed through the options and decided not to rock the boat by changing course. Round 4 of doxorubicin here we go!


Well, anytime the tumor hasn't grown it's good news! So glad the ultrasound shows no increase and no heart damage! When his round 4? Keeping you both in my prayers and thoughts--you need a nice long relaxing evening to celebrate!


----------



## Karen519

*Rosie*

So glad to hear that her tumor hasn't grown.
Will be praying for Rosie and you.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Dallas Gold said:


> Well, anytime the tumor hasn't grown it's good news! So glad the ultrasound shows no increase and no heart damage! When his round 4? Keeping you both in my prayers and thoughts--you need a nice long relaxing evening to celebrate!


I think so too and am very happy. I think it got the oncologist wondering if we should consider a different course to get even better results, but we all decided that if the chemo is keeping everything in check at the moment then we don't want to mess that up by changing. 

As for round 4, it's right now. The vet is 2 hours away, so I always come down for the day, drop Rosie off, and go entertain myself while she's there. Today I'm entertaining myself on wi-fi at Panera. I should be working, but instead I'm enjoying a celebratory danish


----------



## Dallas Gold

monarchs_joy said:


> I think so too and am very happy. I think it got the oncologist wondering if we should consider a different course to get even better results, but we all decided that if the chemo is keeping everything in check at the moment then we don't want to mess that up by changing.
> 
> As for round 4, it's right now. The vet is 2 hours away, so I always come down for the day, drop Rosie off, and go entertain myself while she's there. Today I'm entertaining myself on wi-fi at Panera. I should be working, but instead I'm enjoying a celebratory danish


I hope you enjoyed that danish! I also hope Rosie had a good night last night after her chemo session.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad ultrasound test was ok. No change sometimes is good. How is Rosie doing today?


----------



## monarchs_joy

Rosie is doing great today. No signs of the chemo blues, inhaling her food like a champ, and being her usual self. She was really funny last night. She starts the bedtime ritual in the bed, but will usually get down and sleep on the floor. I try to help her when she's ready to get down, which wasn't until 0300 this morning (about 5 hours later than usual!). I felt her stepping on me, hopped out of the bed thinkng she was ready to get down, and the stinker responded by stealing my warm spot and my pillow! I ended up negotating for some real estate in the middle with our other dog. Rosie looked quite comfortable and pretty proud of herself! The things I let her get away with nowadays


----------



## Dallas Gold

Go Rosie!! I love it that she stole your warm spot! Barkley did that to me once as well, taking my spot and my pillow! He was undergoing chemotherapy and there was no way I was going to displace him, so I got another pillow for me. 

I'm so happy she's doing so well!


----------



## Karen519

*Rosie*

Kisses and hugs to Rosie. Hoping you are having a beautiful weekend!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I just started reading about Rosie and was so sad. Then I looked at the date and saw you've had 2 months with her. Bless you Rosie for being such a fighter. You are beautiful! Adding my prayers and best wishes to everyone else's.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Checking up on Miss Rosie....


----------



## monarchs_joy

Dallas Gold said:


> Checking up on Miss Rosie....


Actually, we haven't had a good week. Thankfully, her oncologist was back from a trip he just took, he squeezed us in today, and the news wasn't terrible. It looks like her white blood cells got knocked out with this last round of chemo and she has an infection going on. I had to leave her with them for IV antibiotics, but I'm hoping to have her back home tomorrow. She's been so finicky about food all week. I was starting to get really worried about her  I just had her at her regular vet's on Wednesday and her white blood cells were low but within normal limits. They were completely bottomed out today. Scary how fast that can happen!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for sweet Rosie.


----------



## SandyK

I'm sorry Rosie's white cells are off. I hope the IV helps and she is able to come home later today. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and Rosie for better days ahead!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Praying for Rosie !!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry to hear about this setback. I'm glad she's getting treatment and I hope she's home with you tomorrow. Keep us posted. Many prayers and good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is Rosie today?


----------



## monarchs_joy

Just got back from picking up Rosie. She did well, looks like she's feeling much better, had some dinner that she actually wanted (yeah!), and is chewing on a toy right now. It looks like we got on the infection in time. The oncologist didn't have the best news though  He's concerned that she may have a tear in the sack around her heart, and that could be really bad. We're supposed to watch her extra close for the next few days and see how she's doing. It's so hard not to be sad right now. I've known that bad news would come eventually, but I really don't want it to be this week... or next week... or the week after that... or ever really. Ugh. The good news is that she looks happy and comfortable right now. Hopefully she'll stay that way!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad Rosie is home and happy. Stay positive, I know it's not easy, I've been there. Positive vibes and prayers sent your way. And hugs and kisses, special rush delivery, to sweet Miss Rosie.


----------



## SandyK

I am so glad Rosie is home getting all the love she deserves. I am sorry for the bit of news they gave you about a tear. One day at a time and try to stay positive. You have done wonderful with her since August and she can still suprise you and be fine for a lot longer. There will be a lot of us out here praying for her and for you!! Lots of love and hugs for Rosie!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'll be saying prayers for Rosie and you. I'm sorry you didn't get better news and I hope there isn't a tear there. I'm glad she's home with you where she is the happiest. Spoil her rotten!


----------



## GoldensGirl

monarchs_joy said:


> Just got back from picking up Rosie. She did well, looks like she's feeling much better, had some dinner that she actually wanted (yeah!), and is chewing on a toy right now. It looks like we got on the infection in time. The oncologist didn't have the best news though  He's concerned that she may have a tear in the sack around her heart, and that could be really bad. We're supposed to watch her extra close for the next few days and see how she's doing. It's so hard not to be sad right now. I've known that bad news would come eventually, but I really don't want it to be this week... or next week... or the week after that... or ever really. Ugh. The good news is that she looks happy and comfortable right now. Hopefully she'll stay that way!


I'm glad Rosie had a good dinner and so sorry that the major news is not good. Waiting for the sad ending is so hard... so familiar. I remember watching Charlie last fall and trying not to think about the things we were experiencing together for the last time. Tears come with the memories.

It is not easy to stay present in the moment, enjoying each day as a precious gift to be treasured, but that is one of the best lessons my dogs have taught me on our journeys with their kidney disease, seizures, and cancer. That I have not been a good student has been my failing, because their instruction by example has been perfect. I'm sure Rosie is doing this for you, too, as she lives each moment as it comes, enjoying every good one and waiting for the bad ones to pass.

Praying that you and Rosie have a lot more time together,
Lucy


----------



## monarchs_joy

Thanks everyone for the reminder to take things one day at a time. It's been easier when she's been doing well, not so much when trouble comes up. I'm happy to report that she's looking good so far today. She's been good about eating and was just carrying a shoe around the house  The anticipation of losing her really sucks and has been a big learning process for me. It's really nice to have her home. I think we're all much happier that way!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Just picture her with that shoe everytime you start to feel sad or anxious. What a sweet thing to visualize. It's so hard when they have these setbacks.


----------



## Bunkersmom

Hi everyone,

I found this website over the weekend as I have been researching anything and everything to learn more about my Golden boy's recent diagnosis of Cardiac Hemangiosarcoma. 

All was well until I found Bunker lethargic and non-responsive to his normal triggers one afternoon last week. Long story short his tumor had ruptured and he was bleeding. He made it through the night although they had to tap his sweet heart 3 times. 

I believe because I was able to spend the night in the ER on the floor with him he had the will to carry on. The Echocardiogram has confirmed that the size and location of his tumor deems it inoperable. His best chance for an increase in survival time is to surgically perform a laproscopic pericardial window in conjunctio with chemotherapy.

I started the chemotherapy last Thursday and he seems to be tolerating it well but I am so torn about the surgery. This will not increase his chance of survival or change his quality of life. It simply buys time when he bleeds again and I don't know if a bleed into the chest cavity is really any better?

I have been reading Rosie's story and am soothed to know that the love I have for my dog and the devastation I am feeling is understood by so many other dog lovers.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Bunkersmom - I'm so sorry you're going through this. As you can read from the thread, we did do chemotherapy and Rosie has had 4 rounds of doxrubicin so far. We've had 12 weeks with her and they've been high quality. The first few weeks were a bit rough while we were waiting for the chemo to start working, but afterwards she's done great. She's done pretty much been her usual self most of the time. I hope that you have the same or an even better response. I understand how hard this is. 

We did not do a pericardial window or any surgery. Our oncologist mentioned it but prefers to leave the pericardium intact. 

Several people have recommended Yunnan Baiyao (or Yunnan Paiyao)which is mentioned in my thread too. I was never able to find any other than shopping online and I was too worried about quality. There have been other people that have used it and it worked for them (stops a bleed) though. We live out in the boonies, which has been a big problem in trying to find it. 

How old is Bunker? Do you know that type of chemo he got? 

I'm so sorry you're going through this. My heart goes out to you. Lots of hugs and prayers for you and Bunker!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bunkersmom, I'm sorry you are going through this and I hope you will feel free to post Bunkers story (and photos) here on the forum. 

We did use Yunan Paiyao once on Barkley, with splenetic hemangiosarcoma, and it did stop a bleed.

My prayers are with you as you make this journey with Bunker.


----------



## Bunkersmom

*Sweet Bunker*

Thanks for your supportive replies.... this is a great place to share thoughts and feelings when you sometimes think nobody else "gets it ".

Bunker's chemo protocol that they have recommended is three different drugs with 4 doses of each: Doxorubicin, Cyclophosphamide, and Vincristine. The first treatment was the Cytoxan and I gave him his last oral pill for that today. 

He is also taking Sotalol for a major arrhythmia due to the tumor. He has a follow up with the Oncologist on Thursday for a CBC. 

I feel like I am constantly watching his breathing, checking his gums, making sure he is eating and drinking and all the things I would do and have done with my kids.

One minute I am optimistic and positive and the next minute I am sad and scared. It's so hard not knowing when that day will come and how I will handle coming home to the house without him. 

Bunker and I usually run 3-4 times per week and I can't even get myself to do that because it feels so unfair to go without him. It's the last thing we did before I found him so sick. 

I will post pictures soon when I can transfer them from my iPad to my laptop.

I am going to take my love for a walk while the weather is still beautiful here in Colorado. Wednesday we get snow. :bowl: Crazy weather here always.

P.S....Still praying for an answer about the pericardial window but I just logically see how bleeding into the chest cavity is a much better situation. I would love to hear any thoughts or shared experiences with this procedure.


----------



## monarchs_joy

I'm so glad you've connected with an oncologist and they have a solid plan. I too go back and forth between hopeful for a bit more time and sad that my days with Rosie are numbered. 

Personally, I found the decisions pretty overwhelming in the beginning. Honestly, it mostly felt like gambling with really high stakes... I'm content with the decisions that we've made so far. There probably could have been some better ones, and there probably could have been worse ones too. I think you have to make decisions with your oncologist that feel right to you and then don't look back. 

Rosie has some arrythmias from her tumor too, but they've been intermittent and we haven't had to treat them with meds. Our Boxer has a genetic heart problem though and takes Sotalol, so I'm very familiar with the drug. She's always tolerated it pretty well. 

For the pericardial window, I wish that I could be more help. I can tell you the benefits of doing it and not doing it that we discussed with our oncologist. Honestly, we discussed it in the very beginning, and my brain was pretty fried at that point. I'm not the expert on this, but here goes: 

Benefits of doing it - If the tumor bleeds, which it probably will, the blood won't get trapped in the pericardium and squeeze the heart (aka cardiac tamponade) leading to heart failure. The major risk that was explained to us is that the dog can bleed out if there's a major bleed from the tumor. 

Benefits of not doing it - Our oncologist believes that if the tumor bleeds, the fluid is in an enclosed space and it can put pressure on the tumor and help it to stop bleeding. Also, if the pericardium is intact, we know if there's a bleed and we hopefully have time to do something about it. The major risk is cardiac tamponade and the heart failure that comes with it. 

Rosie has gone into tamponade 4 times since this started 3 months ago. The first 3 times were when this whole thing started for us. The 4th time was this past week  She wasn't in tamponade when the oncologist looked at her heart by ultrasound last Friday, but she had fluid backup that suggested she had been. We're not aware of any other bleeds that have happened in the past 12 weeks. 

No matter what, I think you have to make decisions that you feel comfortable with and keep re-evaluating. People here do "get it" and have been really helpful to me. In the beginning, several people told me that there are no right or wrong decisions. I definitely believe that's true. 

Again, I'm so sorry that you're going through this. Hugs, prayers, and positive thoughts coming your way!


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on Rosie tonight...to see another baby fighting too! Want to send my thoughts and prayers to Bunker as you start your battle!!! I didnt see any update on Rosie, so I am going to guess she had a good day. Glad to see you and Bunker's mom will be able to talk about your babies. I think it will help you both!!


----------



## monarchs_joy

Rosie seems to be plugging along. Today is my long day at work, but our dog sitter was pleasantly surprised that she was playful and wolfed all her food down. Rosie's major cue seems to be whether or not she's eating. She wanted breakfast, lunch, and dinner today, so I'll call this one a good day


----------



## Nath

Dallas Gold said:


> Bunkersmom, I'm sorry you are going through this and I hope you will feel free to post Bunkers story (and photos) here on the forum.
> 
> We did use Yunan Paiyao once on Barkley, with splenetic hemangiosarcoma, and it did stop a bleed.
> 
> My prayers are with you as you make this journey with Bunker.


Dallas Gold advised this with me for my boy's inoperable splenetic hemangiosarcoma. I believed it helped to give us a bit of time, but it is not a cure. 

My female Golden we removed her spleen and took the extra time as a gift. We did chemo as well which she handled fine. Do something special each day. I didn't know about this herb back then and wish that I did.

It's a hard cancer to deal with and I too am very sorry you are having to face it like us. Prayers from Austin.


----------



## Nath

monarchs_joy said:


> No matter what, I think you have to make decisions that you feel comfortable with and keep re-evaluating. People here do "get it" and have been really helpful to me. In the beginning, several people told me that there are no right or wrong decisions. I definitely believe that's true


Yes, I agree. You know your baby more then the other people. I looked right into my Belle's eyes then she gave me big kisses. That's when I decided, we would fight and enjoy any extra day we had moving forward. I am still paying for that surgery, but never one regret.


----------



## gold4me

Yes, the people here really do get it. We all know the pain when having to deal with this evil disease. We have lost 3 and each of them so fast that we hardly had time to think about doing chemo or any other treatments. It has been 3 years since we lost our last boy, Beau, and I still can't believe it. My 3 boys are in my heart and my thoughts daily. Enjoy every minute you can and take lots of pictures.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for Rosie and Bunker to have a lots of good days. Every good day and even hour with your babies is blessing, hugs and kisses are must.


----------



## Bunkersmom

Hi,

Update on Bunker ... we had his follow on Thursday from his first round of chemo. The oncologist said that he looks and seems amazing. He is at borderline low end of normal for anemia, his heart rate was healthy, his arrhythmia being controlled, and energy is quickly coming back. We discussed the Pericardectomy surgery again and her explanation is making us rethink this. We have another week to decide as the Oncologist recommends it in between second and third dose of chemo. I think I'm going to call up to Colorado State University this week to see if I can get a second opinion from their physicians. 

I am grateful for every day with him and the constant reminder of his loving face that life is too short to take anyone or anything for granted.

I will keep you posted.....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bunkersmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Update on Bunker ... we had his follow on Thursday from his first round of chemo. The oncologist said that he looks and seems amazing. He is at borderline low end of normal for anemia, his heart rate was healthy, his arrhythmia being controlled, and energy is quickly coming back. We discussed the Pericardectomy surgery again and her explanation is making us rethink this. We have another week to decide as the Oncologist recommends it in between second and third dose of chemo. I think I'm going to call up to Colorado State University this week to see if I can get a second opinion from their physicians.
> 
> I am grateful for every day with him and the constant reminder of his loving face that life is too short to take anyone or anything for granted.
> 
> I will keep you posted.....


Sending you good wishes for Bunker and you. Please do keep us posted.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Bunkersmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Update on Bunker ... we had his follow on Thursday from his first round of chemo. The oncologist said that he looks and seems amazing. He is at borderline low end of normal for anemia, his heart rate was healthy, his arrhythmia being controlled, and energy is quickly coming back. We discussed the Pericardectomy surgery again and her explanation is making us rethink this. We have another week to decide as the Oncologist recommends it in between second and third dose of chemo. I think I'm going to call up to Colorado State University this week to see if I can get a second opinion from their physicians.
> 
> I am grateful for every day with him and the constant reminder of his loving face that life is too short to take anyone or anything for granted.
> 
> I will keep you posted.....


Bunkersmom - I'm so glad that he's doing well. I understand how tough all of this is. We had the best luck working with our oncologist and talking through all the pros and cons when we were struggling with decisions. You'll make the right choice re: the pericardectomy for you and Bunker, whatever that may be. In the meantime, enjoy your boy  Lots of positive thoughts coming your way!


----------



## monarchs_joy

Okay, I'm way too excited... only 7 more hours until Rosie's 10th birthday! I wasn't sure we were going to make it this far... feels like quite the milestone nowadays. I think we're going to celebrate with some "pupcakes"


----------



## Dallas Gold

monarchs_joy said:


> Okay, I'm way too excited... only 7 more hours until Rosie's 10th birthday! I wasn't sure we were going to make it this far... feels like quite the milestone nowadays. I think we're going to celebrate with some "pupcakes"


Happy 10th birthday Rosie!!!! ENJOY your most special day!! I'm so excited you will be celebrating with pupcakes!! Will you ask your Mom to take photos of your big celebration and post a few on here for us to enjoy? 

Hugs and Kisses to you Rosie on your big day!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 10th birthday sweet girl. My Buddy would be 10 on November 22nd. I wish you to have many birthdays to celebrate with your family. Cyber hugs and kisses are my present.


----------



## SandyK

Happy 10th Birthday Rosie!!!:wavey: I hope you enjoy your pupcakes!!


----------



## monarchs_joy

YEAH Rosie!!! I'm so thrilled we were able to celebrate her 10th birthday today. It was such a great day too! She's been naughty as can be all day, so she must feeling good  She had peanut butter and carrot pupcake with some peanut butter frosting. We were going for one of those great dog/birthday cake photos, but apparently I make one mean pupcake and she couldn't resist! She skipped right over the "wait," went in for a lick and then wolfed the whole thing down. Ah well, the memory is way better than the picture  I'm so thankful for this day and that she's feeling and looking good! Happy birthday sweat pea!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy birthday sweet girl. And for Rosie it was a perfect cupcake. So happy for your girl and your family. I have happy tears in my eyes.


----------



## SandyK

Oh Rosie...you made me laugh tonight seeing you with your birthday pupcake!!! I am assuming if I were to see the next picture it would be of you looking for more!! So glad you had a good birthday!!


----------



## Bunkersmom

*Bunkers still kickin .....*

:wave:

Hi,

Update on my boy Bunker. He has surpassed the "2 week" window with flying colors. His CBC count, vitals, and fluid check all gave a go ahead for round 2 of chemo. You can see he clearly feels like dirt the day after but has done great with no side effects other then lethargy that I can tell.

He is eating like a champ with treats becoming a very popular way to make sure he is feeling ok. He loves his walks and actually gets to stop and sniff now for as long as he wants. It's funny how much more I notice too now that we're not running. Now that we're not running I can see why all of my dogs always want to "stop and smell the daisies". There are many things to reflect on in moments of stillness. 

I am struggling still with the Pericardial window and am leaning more towards NOT doing it. Every time I look for clarification or pros and cons from the doctors I still come away with no indication of what to do. I just keep praying about it. I don't think the vets have many people that elect for the surgery because of the cost and I almost feel like they are pushing me for personal experience reasons. One of the Oncology techs said in her 10 years of experience she has never seen a Pericardial Window surgery (?????). Again, this leads me to believe they are not commonly done. I want to meet with the surgeon but am afraid I will be convinced this is the right choice when I am looking for that feeling in my heart.

I will try to attach a picture to this post of Bunker at a recent football game. Attending the boy's sporting events has always been one of his favorite things. Being in the fresh air and getting LOTS of free pets. He is famous for approaching families that sit on the ground and if they pet him, he will turn around and sit in their lap. LOL! At 94 pounds it is one of the funniest things to watch. He is a show and tell dog as well. 

He brings a ball or toy to you and everyone thinks he wants you to throw it. He actually just carries things and talks about them. He has this moan that sounds like "Chubaka" from Star Wars. It is such an endearing quality that I will remember forever.

Have a great week ...........


----------



## Karen519

*Bunkersmom*

Bunkersmom

I am so very happy that your Bunker is doing well!!
What a gorgeous boy!!
How much is the Pericardial Window Surgery? You are probably right that nobody can afford it.


----------



## Dallas Gold

So happy to hear about Bunker doing well. 

My advice to you on whether or not to do the surgery--go with what is in your heart, and then don't look back or second guess yourself. 

Best wishes to both of you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so happy for your and your sweet boy Bunker. Thank you for the photo. I wish you have many wonderful days with your boy. 
Prayers are continued for Bunker and Rosie.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to read Bunker is doing well at his 2 week mark!! Hope you all enjoyed the football game!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I stopped by for an update on sweet Rosie. I hope she's doing well.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Rosie is doing great! Been a very busy week and I haven't had much time to be online. She's tolerated this round of chemo wonderfully and has had zero side effects. She's being mischevious as ever and quite the cuddle bug. I had to laugh this week because I got scolded by a vet tech a the oncologist's office that called for an update. I told her she was playing like crazy and being her usual self. She cautioned me that we really need to be careful and not let Rosie play too much. I told Rosie and she said too bad... and then chased a squirrel  

Bunkersmom - So glad to hear that Bunker is still doing well! Yeah!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm thrilled Rosie is playing too much!! Go Rosie!!


----------



## monarchs_joy

Yeah for Rosie! We had another visit with the oncologist on Wednesday for chemo and the usual ultrasound. The tumor is still roughly the same size with no evidence of spread. She tolerated the last round of chemo like a champ (no side effects, different type of chemo) and is plugging right along for this one. She's currently chasing her tail in the middle of the living room and being a ham  Atta girl!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

God bless Rosie and Bunker and give them lots of happy days with their families.


----------



## SandyK

So very happy to read that Rosie is doing well. Glad chemo is going well and there is no spread. I don't blame Rosie for not wanting to slow her playing down. Keep playing Rosie!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so happy to hear Rosie is chasing her tail and her tumor is stable! I'm also so pleased the new chemotherapy drug is working without major issues! Give her an ear rub! Good Girl Rosie!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Checking in on Rosie and you. I hope she is doing well.


----------



## Karen519

*Rosie*

Merry Christmas and happy new year to Rosie and you!!


----------



## sharons

I am so sorry you have to go through this .Unfortunately I have first hand experience with cardiac hemangiosarcoma as I just lost my 12 1/2 year old golden retriever Cody to the disease last week. He was diagnosed in October and presented pretty much like your dog did- stopped eating well, distended abdomen, short of breath. My vet also missed the diagnosis, said he had arthritis, and a few days later we took him to an ER when he got very short of breath and received the correct diagnosis. We did not opt for chemo, but I would not fault anyone for trying chemo, especially when your dog is only 9. I would however recommend using Chinese Herbs in addition to the chemo. We used Chinese Herbs for my Cody- Yunnan Baiyao 2 capsules twice a day. This is a medicine that stops bleeding. The oncologist we saw likes to use chinese alternative medicine in addition western medicine and chemo. Cody was given 2 weeks to live, but went 10 weeks without symptoms. And he had a very large tumor - about 7 cm- when diagnosed. In fact, 3 weeks after his initial tap, he had no fluid around his heart- and the cardiologist was quite surprised- he did not have a lot of experience with the herbs but felt they must be doing something and encouraged us to continue. They have no side effects- my dog liked them in a bit of cheese and would go stand and wait for them after breakfast and before bed. It certainly can't hurt and may help your dog. He also was on Astragalus and Ligustrum formula three capsules twice a day- helps the immune system. As far as what to expect, my dog acted pretty much normally throughout, except before the initial diagnosis and first tap, and then 10 weeks later when he went back into heart failure- we opted to tap him again, because he had done so well the first time. he did good for 2 days but collapsed again after, and we decided it was time. He couldn't eat or walk and seemed so uncomfortable. I believe it was the right decision although a hard one to make. We feel fortunate in that although he had the tumor, he had a very good quality of life with only 2 days of real suffering .I wish you well in your fight. It is a terrible disease.


----------



## sharons

oops- sorry for my last post. I thought Rosie's original post was a new one. Obviously you have dealt with this for a few months now. I am happy rosie and bunker are doing well. I wish you continued success.


----------



## Bunkersmom

*Happy Holidays*

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas with loved ones.

We felt so blessed to have our usual wake up call on Christmas morning knowing to the day Bunker had made it 2 months from his fir


----------



## Bunkersmom

Oops must have hit send .....

Bunker is 2 months along now! We have all of his follow up diagnostic tests the
first week of January to see what that tumor is doing. Only one low CBC count from the chemo thus far. I truly believe the chemo helps this tumor from bleeding given the size and severity of Bunkers. He seems to tolerate it Ok and have only noted a day or so where he seems to feel like dirt after each treatment. 

Hope Rosie had a playful Christmas with lots of treasures.


----------



## Ari's Mom

I just found and joined this forum today -- we just completed our first chemo treatment with our baby girl, Ariel, this afternoon. I can't believe that it has only been a week and a half since this all started. She was limping all of a sudden one morning and didn't want to eat -- I took her to her regular vet thinking she might have hurt her leg or was having worse arthritis (she is 11). They did x-rays and sent us to the oncologist after seeing a mass near her heart. She was seen the next morning and first the news seemed good -- the mass wasn't on the heart or the lung, and they didn't know what it was. Then they did the ultrasound of her abdoment and told us she had tumors on her spleen and probably only a couple of weeks left if we did nothing. We opted for splenectomy the next day -- they thought they would find spread, but there was just one tumor on the spleen and nothing anywhere else in the abdoment. She recovered very quickly from the surgery -- was playing and acting like her regular self within 2 days, and had her sutures out today when she went in for chemo. 
We have no idea how long we'll have her -- if the chemo will work, how she'll tolerate it. We lost another golden 2 years ago to lung cancer -- he was a rescue dog who someone abandoned in our yard -- we think once they saw signs he was sick they just dumped him. We were too late to do anything for him other than paliative care -- but he made it for six months after diagnosis, with just prednasone. 
This time the vet has said we could have as much as 4-6 months if the chemo works -- so we are trying it. I don't know if I'm being selfish putting her through this -- she seems so happy and full of life -- you would never know she was sick! -- and I just can't bear to lose her if there is a chance she can have more quality time. Hiked an hour in the woods with her today after her chemo and she just wanted to keep going. 
What should we expect? How likely is she to feel awful from the chemo? Should we keep doing what she likes to when she's feeling well? Or can exercise make things worse? Should we add this herb I've seen folks posting about? Anything else I can do for her? Anything at all?
Sorry for the long post, and thanks for any advice anyone can offer.

Ari's Mom


----------



## glenwoodswoman

Lost my beautyful 10 year old boy to this dreaded awful disease on October 6. enjoy the time you were given and be prepared- sorry I have no other advise. Just wish I could have had one more day with him or knew ahead of time.... I would have come straight home that night instead of stopping at the store......................


----------



## monarchs_joy

Bunkersmom said:


> Oops must have hit send .....
> 
> Bunker is 2 months along now! We have all of his follow up diagnostic tests the
> first week of January to see what that tumor is doing. Only one low CBC count from the chemo thus far. I truly believe the chemo helps this tumor from bleeding given the size and severity of Bunkers. He seems to tolerate it Ok and have only noted a day or so where he seems to feel like dirt after each treatment.
> 
> Hope Rosie had a playful Christmas with lots of treasures.


Bunkersmom - This is wonderful news! I was thinking about you guys this month and was wondering how Bunker has been doing. I'm so glad that he's tolerating chemo well and isn't having bleeding episodes. I agree about the chemo - it really seems to dry the tumor out. Congrats on the 2 month mark  Good luck at the diagnostic tests in January and please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## monarchs_joy

sharons said:


> I am so sorry you have to go through this .Unfortunately I have first hand experience with cardiac hemangiosarcoma as I just lost my 12 1/2 year old golden retriever Cody to the disease last week. He was diagnosed in October and presented pretty much like your dog did- stopped eating well, distended abdomen, short of breath. My vet also missed the diagnosis, said he had arthritis, and a few days later we took him to an ER when he got very short of breath and received the correct diagnosis. We did not opt for chemo, but I would not fault anyone for trying chemo, especially when your dog is only 9. I would however recommend using Chinese Herbs in addition to the chemo. We used Chinese Herbs for my Cody- Yunnan Baiyao 2 capsules twice a day. This is a medicine that stops bleeding. The oncologist we saw likes to use chinese alternative medicine in addition western medicine and chemo. Cody was given 2 weeks to live, but went 10 weeks without symptoms. And he had a very large tumor - about 7 cm- when diagnosed. In fact, 3 weeks after his initial tap, he had no fluid around his heart- and the cardiologist was quite surprised- he did not have a lot of experience with the herbs but felt they must be doing something and encouraged us to continue. They have no side effects- my dog liked them in a bit of cheese and would go stand and wait for them after breakfast and before bed. It certainly can't hurt and may help your dog. He also was on Astragalus and Ligustrum formula three capsules twice a day- helps the immune system. As far as what to expect, my dog acted pretty much normally throughout, except before the initial diagnosis and first tap, and then 10 weeks later when he went back into heart failure- we opted to tap him again, because he had done so well the first time. he did good for 2 days but collapsed again after, and we decided it was time. He couldn't eat or walk and seemed so uncomfortable. I believe it was the right decision although a hard one to make. We feel fortunate in that although he had the tumor, he had a very good quality of life with only 2 days of real suffering .I wish you well in your fight. It is a terrible disease.


Sharons - Thank you for this information. Several people have recommended the Yunnan Baiyao to us, but I've never been able to find any other than online. It's wonderful to hear that Cody did so well on it and that you were able to have additional time. I'm so sorry that you lost him recently. Many thoughts and prayers for you in this difficult time.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Ari's Mom said:


> I just found and joined this forum today -- we just completed our first chemo treatment with our baby girl, Ariel, this afternoon. I can't believe that it has only been a week and a half since this all started. She was limping all of a sudden one morning and didn't want to eat -- I took her to her regular vet thinking she might have hurt her leg or was having worse arthritis (she is 11). They did x-rays and sent us to the oncologist after seeing a mass near her heart. She was seen the next morning and first the news seemed good -- the mass wasn't on the heart or the lung, and they didn't know what it was. Then they did the ultrasound of her abdoment and told us she had tumors on her spleen and probably only a couple of weeks left if we did nothing. We opted for splenectomy the next day -- they thought they would find spread, but there was just one tumor on the spleen and nothing anywhere else in the abdoment. She recovered very quickly from the surgery -- was playing and acting like her regular self within 2 days, and had her sutures out today when she went in for chemo.
> We have no idea how long we'll have her -- if the chemo will work, how she'll tolerate it. We lost another golden 2 years ago to lung cancer -- he was a rescue dog who someone abandoned in our yard -- we think once they saw signs he was sick they just dumped him. We were too late to do anything for him other than paliative care -- but he made it for six months after diagnosis, with just prednasone.
> This time the vet has said we could have as much as 4-6 months if the chemo works -- so we are trying it. I don't know if I'm being selfish putting her through this -- she seems so happy and full of life -- you would never know she was sick! -- and I just can't bear to lose her if there is a chance she can have more quality time. Hiked an hour in the woods with her today after her chemo and she just wanted to keep going.
> What should we expect? How likely is she to feel awful from the chemo? Should we keep doing what she likes to when she's feeling well? Or can exercise make things worse? Should we add this herb I've seen folks posting about? Anything else I can do for her? Anything at all?
> Sorry for the long post, and thanks for any advice anyone can offer.
> 
> Ari's Mom


Ari's Mom - I'm so sorry that you're going through this right now! The early diagnosis phase was really tough on us. I never knew if I was doing something right or wrong, but all I wanted to do was help Rosie. At first Rosie was getting doxorubicin. She did have some side effects for this that lasted for a few days (nausea/vomiting if we didn't give her additinal medicine) and started about 2 days after chemo. We switched her to DTIC after the maximum number of rounds of doxorubicin and she had zero side effects but it didn't work as well on her tumor. She's now on an oral chemo (Kinevet) with zero side effects again. The doxorubicin did knock out her white blood cells twice and she got a bad infection one of those times. That's the most side effects we had, which from what I've been told is a lot more than most people have. Knowing what I know now, I would keep exercising and doing the things Ari wants to do. I made this mistake in the beginning and was afraid to "hurt" Rosie by letting her run, play, swim, and doing her usual stuff. I stopped that about 2-3 months ago and now she's on her usual program. I would probably take it a bit easier on chemo days though. There's several people on the forum who's dogs had the splenic version of hemangiosarcoma, which is a bit different than the cardiac. Hopefully they can chime in and give some insight on their experiences. This forum has been really helpful and supportive to me. I hope that you'll find the same support here! Please give Ari a hug and let us know how she's doing.


----------



## monarchs_joy

glenwoodswoman said:


> Lost my beautyful 10 year old boy to this dreaded awful disease on October 6. enjoy the time you were given and be prepared- sorry I have no other advise. Just wish I could have had one more day with him or knew ahead of time.... I would have come straight home that night instead of stopping at the store......................


Glenwoodswoman - I'm so sorry for your loss. We would love to hear about your boy. Perhaps when you're ready you could share some stories about some fun times and tell us what he was like?


----------



## monarchs_joy

All - Thanks for the Christmas wishes and for checking in! I've been positively horrible about being online this past month or so. My husband is finally home for once on the holidays and I've been soaking up all the time with him  Rosie continues to do really well and just had a check up with the oncologist last week. We had a great Christmas and she was really making me laugh with her new toys and treats. I'm so thankful that we had one last Christmas with her and that she's done so well. I've got some pictures that I'm planning to post but haven't uploaded them yet. I hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## SandyK

So glad that Rosie is still doing well and that you all enjoyed Christmas!! Can't wait to see some pictures!! Thoughts and prayers continue!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so happy to hear Rosie is doing well and her Dad is home to celebrate the holidays! Thank you for the update!!


----------



## Bunkersmom

*Every day is a blessing ....*

Hi Ari's Mom,

I am so glad you posted because two months ago I also felt frantic and desperate to do the right thing. I knew that every second counted with this horrible quick spreading disease.

Bunker is 7 1/2 and we received our diagnosis and the "2 weeks if you do nothing" just over 2 months ago. He has a large Hemangiosarcoma on his heart. It's inoperable so we chose chemotherapy and major doses of love for his treatment.

I think the treatment journey is very individual. We had X-rays last week and with the first round of chemo there has been no spread to other organs. it only affected his blood cell count once. This week we have our first repeat Echocardiogram to look at the tumor. Our prayer is that it has not grown. :crossing

Bunker has tolerated the various types of chemo well with minimal side effects. He def feels like dirt for a day or two but never ceases to amaze me. Due to his tumor being directly on the heart, the doctor advised only light activity like walking so his heart does not pump rapidly or work too hard to support activity. I agree with this only because the first crisis (tumor bleeding) happened after we went for a 3 mile run on hilly terrain. It's not that he doesn't feel like running or bunny chasing .... he is not lacking any enthusiasm. 

I think the most important thing I have done is wrap my head around the true fact that the chemo will not save him but it is buying us precious time to spend together. Every walk is a treasure, every toy he brings me is a gift, every morning he wakes me with the paw slap is a blessing. 

The lessons in love from Bunker are endless and unconditional. I try to look at this as a gift from God that is teaching me to slow down and see the positive in all of my experiences every day. Our beloved Goldens are quiet teachers that live life to the fullest every day. Isn't that what we are supposed to do also?

When I take him to the doctor every other week for chemo I feel like he knows I am taking care of him. It's not selfish in my opinion. Golden's live for their loved ones! He gives me that look like "please don't leave me" when they take him back for treatment. When we're reunited an hour later it's 
affirmation that I'm right by his side through every step of this.

Take a deep breath, work with your trusted Oncologist, and take each day one at a time. You have expressed your love already just by reaching out to find others that can understand the heart break and cheer alongside you. 

Ari will be in my prayers along with all of these other sweet Golden's and their families. 

Please keep us posted!

Bunker's Mom.


----------



## Ari's Mom

*we lost our precious Ari*

Thanks so much for these responses to my post last week -- we had a wonderful few days with Ari -- went on some great short hikes, played lots, and snuggled and snuggled. We thought things were going so well -- she was feeling great! After a beautiful New Year's Eve day (walk around a local lake, cookout with Ari eating bites of everyone's hotdogs and enjoying her family and a cookfire and lovely stars and lots of laughter) Ari walked up our stairs, puffed her cheeks out twice, and started to collapse. At first we thought she might just be tired out from such a busy, fun day. But after holding her and looking into her eyes for a couple of hours, we came out of our denial and realized that she was in trouble. We took her to the emergency vet in the middle of the night -- they thought she was stabilizing after a minor bleed. But in the morning our oncologist called and said she was still bleeding a lot into her abdomen, and did not have enough platelettes for the bleed to stop -- it was time to let her go. My kids, my husband and I cuddled her and talked with her about all the fun we have had, and how much we love her forever, and our doctor gave her the injection to put her to sleep. We have hardly stopped crying since. We thought we would get a few more months with her -- but the last two weeks we had were wonderful and I will be grateful for that time always. Thanks again for the supportive responses to my post -- and please think some good thoughts for Ari -- we know she is in a wonderful place, barking at birds, chasing flashlight beams, swimming and romping -- and feeling all our love -- but we do miss her so very desperately.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ari's Mom said:


> Thanks so much for these responses to my post last week -- we had a wonderful few days with Ari -- went on some great short hikes, played lots, and snuggled and snuggled. We thought things were going so well -- she was feeling great! After a beautiful New Year's Eve day (walk around a local lake, cookout with Ari eating bites of everyone's hotdogs and enjoying her family and a cookfire and lovely stars and lots of laughter) Ari walked up our stairs, puffed her cheeks out twice, and started to collapse. At first we thought she might just be tired out from such a busy, fun day. But after holding her and looking into her eyes for a couple of hours, we came out of our denial and realized that she was in trouble. We took her to the emergency vet in the middle of the night -- they thought she was stabilizing after a minor bleed. But in the morning our oncologist called and said she was still bleeding a lot into her abdomen, and did not have enough platelettes for the bleed to stop -- it was time to let her go. My kids, my husband and I cuddled her and talked with her about all the fun we have had, and how much we love her forever, and our doctor gave her the injection to put her to sleep. We have hardly stopped crying since. We thought we would get a few more months with her -- but the last two weeks we had were wonderful and I will be grateful for that time always. Thanks again for the supportive responses to my post -- and please think some good thoughts for Ari -- we know she is in a wonderful place, barking at birds, chasing flashlight beams, swimming and romping -- and feeling all our love -- but we do miss her so very desperately.


I'm so sorry to hear you lost Ari. RIP sweet girl, and send some happy memories to comfort your family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm so glad you have that wonderful New Year's Eve day to remember. Know that we'll be here for you as you walk this path of grief and that Ari is never far..... just beyond the thin veil that separates us from the life to come.


----------



## Bunkersmom

*Ari on the Rainbow Bridge*

To the loving family of beautiful Ari,

I write this with tears streaming down my face sharing your heart ache.

Please know that your sweet Ari is in such a loving place and waiting patiently to see you all again on the Rainbow Bridge.

May her sweet memories soon bring laughter and joy as time heals.

Bunkers Mom.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I lost my Sally to cardiac hemangiosarcoma and my second golden, Laney to splenic hemangiosarcoma . A nasty golden cancer.


----------



## Bunkersmom

*Miracles do happen and Prayers are answered .....*

 I wanted to share some good news about Bunker that brings hope to our beloved Golden Retrievers and the families battling Hemangiosarcoma. 

We had our follow up Echocardiogram this week after 2 months of chemo. The tumor is located on his right atrium and the mass has shrunk 75% !!! The Oncologist said this is almost unheard of for this type of cancer. I feel so blessed that we were able to provide the treatment for Bunker and so grateful for this news. 

It doesn't necessarily change the prognosis but it takes his risk for another acute bleed down as well as the necessity for the pericardial window. 

He will have two more chemo treatments to finish out his original protocol and then he goes on oral maintenance chemo which apparently attacks the blood cells that supply the tumor rather then the tumor itself. He has also been able to lower the dose of his arrhythmia medication because his right atrium is beating strongly again. 

I haven't done any other special things like herbs or supplements. I changed his dog food to Halo which is more expensive but has much less "crap" in it. We try to give him fruits and veggies for treats and occasionally throw in a "Bunky Burger" too.

His exercise has been slow walks and we got the approval to slightly increase tempo and distance of his walks.

This is truly a gift from God answering prayers and a miracle in my eyes to have this news and to continue to spend precious time with my canine bestie.

Thanks to all of you for keeping us in your thoughts and prayers as you have from day 1!

Believing in Bunker .....


----------



## Dallas Gold

What wonderful news Bunkersmom! We'll keep praying for many more good days for Bunker and you!


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry to read about the loss of Ari. Thoughts will be with you and your family as you grieve for your baby!!

Congrats to Bunker!!!! Very happy to read that his tumor has shrunk!! I bet that news was worth a Bunker Burger!!

How's Rosie doing?


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now seeing your post and am so very sorry that you lost your golden Ari. It is very obvious that you gave her a wonderful home that was full of love. Am so sorry for your heartbreak. RIP sweet Ari


----------



## monarchs_joy

I've been away too long! It's been such a zoo this past month between the holidays, my husband being home for once, work, etc. I missed a lot... 

*Ari's Mom* - I'm so sorry to hear of Ari's passing. That's such sad news yet I'm thankful that you got some additional time and great memories from New Year's Eve day. May she run fast and play hard at the bridge while she waits for you. There are no good words at times like this... lots of hugs and prayers for you. 

*Bunker's Mom* -75% is AMAZING! Our oncologist told us that a 50% reduction in a normal tumor would be considered remission. The best we ever got with Rosie was 15%. I'm so happy that he's doing so wonderful  Prayers for you and Bunker that he will have many more quality days and that chemo will continue to kick his tumor's butt. Rosie is on the oral chemo right now (Masitinib/Kinevet). 

Rosie is still plugging along over here and is eating, playing, barking at the birds, and ruling the roost. But... I hate to even confess this out loud (does online count?), but I feel like we may be on the downward slope. Her belly seems kind of bloated, but an abdominal ultrasound and a workup from the oncologist last week didn't show anything. It doesn't seem to bother her and she doesn't seem to be in any pain??? She also seems to have had a few bleeding episodes on the past few weeks, but she's bounced back from all of them on her own so far. Currently, she doesn't seem to have noticed she's had some moments in the past weeks and is rolling all over the floor and playing with her toys  

She had a first the other day and had a raw marrow bone from our local fancy butcher. She was too cute with her bone. I should have given her one years ago!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so glad you updated, happy to read she's enjoying herself, sad to think she might be on a downward slope. Were you able to find any Yunnan to help stem the bleeds? We'll continue to keep Rosie in our prayers and hope she has many more happy days playing with her toys!


----------



## monarchs_joy

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm so glad you updated, happy to read she's enjoying herself, sad to think she might be on a downward slope. Were you able to find any Yunnan to help stem the bleeds? We'll continue to keep Rosie in our prayers and hope she has many more happy days playing with her toys!


I was not able to find Yunnan, but to be perfectly honest, she was doing so well that I slacked off in looking for it. I'm kind of scared to try it though... did Barkley have any type of reaction to it other than it working to stop a bleed? Of all things, it's the oral chemo that is making me nervous  I'm afraid to mix anything with it. 

We just got back from our neighborhood walk. Rosie got plenty of opportunity to sniff the "pee mail" as our dog walker calls it. She's too funny (both Rose and our dog walker)


----------



## SandyK

Happy to see a Rosie update!! Sorry she has had some bleeds. Very glad to hear it doesn't seem to bother her! Thoughts and prayers continue!! Keep rollin' and playing with your toys Rosie!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

monarchs_joy said:


> I was not able to find Yunnan, but to be perfectly honest, she was doing so well that I slacked off in looking for it. I'm kind of scared to try it though... did Barkley have any type of reaction to it other than it working to stop a bleed? Of all things, it's the oral chemo that is making me nervous  I'm afraid to mix anything with it.
> 
> We just got back from our neighborhood walk. Rosie got plenty of opportunity to sniff the "pee mail" as our dog walker calls it. She's too funny (both Rose and our dog walker)


Barkley didn't have an adverse reaction to it, but we were like you--nervous to try it at first and we started it too close to the end of his life. If I were able to live those months again I'd probably start it a week or two earlier. I understand how you feel.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Ari's mom, I am so sorry for your loss of Ari. May she play happy and healthy again with our goldens at Bridge.
So happy for Bunker and Rosie, wish you all the best and long stay with your families. 
Positive thoughts and prayers for Bunker and Rosie.


----------



## monarchs_joy

*Sad Day*

I've known this was coming, but I still wasn't ready for it. We sent Rosie to the bridge yesterday. She went downhill pretty quickly over the past week. It seems like she had a series of bleeds or her heart was failing and it couldn't keep up. She also started limping and favoring her already bad back leg. It was obvious that she was really uncomfortable. As much as I didn't want it to be, it was time  She went peacefully with her head in my lap and surrounded by lots of love. 

I'm going to write something in the rainbow bridge section, but I just don't have it in me at the moment. Thank you all for your support and encouragement over the past five months. Rosie was such a great fighter in all of this! She was a very good girl and is already greatly missed.


----------



## Karen519

*Monarchs Joy*

Monarchs Joy

I am so very sorry!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

OMG, this is not what I expected to find here. I am so, so sorry. I know how quickly things can change and we always have to keep their best interest up front. Sorry, no more words will come, just tears.......


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so very sorry. Godspeed sweet Rosie. You are forever loved. And big hugs to you all.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am truly sorry for your loss of Rosie. So many great goldens were gone in last couple weeks. They were holding here and hiding their pain so they can give their love ones one more holiday to remember. Rosie was beautiful girl, she was loved and will be missed as much.
Rest in peace sweet Rosie.
Hugs to you in this difficult time.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry to read this. Tears are flowing here for you. It's so hard but it's the kindest thing to do when they are so uncomfortable. We too decided to send Barkley to the Bridge when his hematocrit levels plummeted and he was so uncomfortable with the cruciate tear diagnosed days before. HUGS and RIP sweet sweet Rosie.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bumping up for Monarchs Joy.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just saw your post and am so very sorry that you lost your beautiful girl to this awful disease. So sorry for your heartache as well. There have been so many beautiful goldens lost the past few weeks. RIP sweet Rosie


----------



## Karen519

*Rosie*

Rest in peace, sweet Rosie!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bumping Up for Monarchs Joy.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Thanks everyone and thanks Anne for bumping up the thread. What a horrible week! I miss Rosie terribly but I'm doing okay. I'm still trying to wrap my head around what happened and how she declined so quickly. I can honestly say she had really great quality of life over the past few months and I'm so proud of her. She was one tough cookie  I hope that she's running free at the bridge, rolling in the grass, and meeting my first Golden Joy who went before her. I also hope that there's lots of squeeky toys and water to swim in, because Rosie will be terribly bummed if there aren't. She was a great dog and no matter when I lost her it would have been too soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold

You know the dramatic decline of Barkley and Rosie are very similar in how they happened. I totally understand how the abrupt decline is hard to comprehend--because it was the same for me. He had such a zest for life and was pushing his limits doing the things he loved. We were so happy for him and then bam... things changed-his nose started bleeding more frequently, the total cruciate tear and the decline in the hematocrit levels and the spark in his eyes left. We knew it was time when that spark left. After he went to the Bridge I felt an odd sense of relief he was no longer in pain and deep deep sadness at the same time. 

I'm thinking of you all as you go through the next few days and weeks. I'd love it if you'd post some of your favorite memories of her when you feel up to it.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Catching up and just read the sad news about Rosie. My heart is just aching for you, with tears streaming.

Bless you for loving her enough to ease her way to the Bridge. I know how bitterly hard that decision is. It is truly a measure of love and devotion on your part.

I hope you find some comfort in knowing that your precious girl is free of pain at last.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## Bunkersmom

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Rosie.

She was blessed to have the love and courage of a family willing to give her the fullest life possible in the time she had left.

Please know your original post gave me comfort knowing the love I have for my Golden and the fear of losing him was shared by many and supported here on this amazing forum.

Thoughts and prayers for healing and happy memories always.

Bunkers Mom


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for your loss of Rosie. I was in Canada over the weekend so I did not have internet. I am so very sad you had to let Rosie go. She is now pain free and playing with all her new friends. You did the best thing for her by setting her free. I know the pain of missing her is terrible right now. It will ease with time. Rosie will be in your heart forever!!! My thoughts and prayers are still with you as you grieve for your beautiful Rosie!! RIP sweet Rosie!!!


----------



## monarchs_joy

Thanks everyone! Sorry for my delay in responding - I've been offline for a few weeks catching up with life. Rosie was such a great girl and she's missed! I really have to get a thread together on the Rainbow Bridge forum with Rosie stories. My hsuband and I reminisce often, but each time I sit down to put together a thread I end up sad and missing her. One of these days... She was such a character!

Bunkersmom - I do hope that you'll continue telling us how Bunker is! I'm glad you found comfort on the forum - I did too. I hope that Bunker continues to do great!


----------



## Dallas Gold

It's good to hear from you. When the time is right you'll be able to write the tribute for RB section. I, for one, look forward to reading about how Rosie was such a character. HUGS...


----------



## Laurie

Oh my gosh...I am so sorry. I obviously missed this and didn't know that Rosie had gone to Rainbow Bridge. I didn't realize until I saw the thread about your new puppy.

RIP sweet Rosie.


----------



## monarchs_joy

Laurie said:


> Oh my gosh...I am so sorry. I obviously missed this and didn't know that Rosie had gone to Raibow Bridge. I didn't realize until I saw the thread about your new puppy.
> 
> RIP sweet Rosie.


Thank you! Losing Rosie when we did was actually pretty unexpected. She went downhill really fast at the end. Although it was tough on us, I'm kind of glad it happened that way though. She had really great quality of life up until the very end. 

The house isn't the same without her, but the puppy is good medicine. We put a deposit on him a month or two after Rosie got sick. I think she would have liked the little guy  She always loved puppies, but he has some traits that remind me a lot of her. 

I hope that Reno is still doing great! I was happy to read your most recent update and am glad that his blood work looked good. Many prayers for you both!


----------



## Claire's Friend

monarchs_joy said:


> The house isn't the same without her, but the puppy is good medicine. We put a deposit on him a month or two after Rosie got sick. I think she would have liked the little guy  She always loved puppies, but he has some traits that remind me a lot of her.
> 
> One of my big regrets is that JOY never got to meet Jordan, she would have loved her. I hope your new pup will ease your pain a bit as Jordan did for me. Take care


----------



## Bunkersmom

*Bunker's Progress is great!*

Hi,

Bunker had his last round of chemo last week in his original protocol and the results have been beyond what we hoped and prayed for...

The mass on his heart has shrunk about 75% and there are no other masses they can detect anywhere! Remission! His vitals and CBC are stable and he's been able to cut the dose on his arrhythmia med in half. :bowl:

Next week he will go on an oral chemo antibiotic combo medication that attacks the blood vessels that feed the tumor. His visits to the doc will get less frequent, every few weeks instead of every week. And I hope it will save some $$$$$. (Side note for anyone wondering about cost of chemo we are in about $7500.00 at this point. Worth every penny and I am blessed to be able to provide this treatment for him.)


I asked what we can expect going forward with the tumor. Because he's considered in remission chances are the tumor onhis heart will grow again or he will develop another Hemangiosarcoma somewhere else.

I am grateful for every day with him and know in my heart that circumstances could change at any moment as they have for so many here on the forum. I seize every opportunity to spoil him rotten. Tonight he had a vanilla kid cone from McDonalds .... Why not?

He falls asleep every night on the bed, head on the pillow, paw in my hand and we thank God for another day and chance to see tomorrow.

Thanks for all the on- going thoughts of Bunker!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Bunkersmom said:


> He falls asleep every night on the bed, head on the pillow, paw in my hand and we thank God for another day and chance to see tomorrow.


Such a heartwarming post. So happy for the great news. Keep fighting and enjoying life sweet Bunker. Wish you all the best, many, many happy years to spend together, Bunker's paw in your hand.


----------



## Macey

I am Macey's mom and on May 5th 2013 I found out that she has hemangiosarcoma on her heart. She is only 9 and God willing if she makes it will be 10 on July 13th. She is still full of spunk and acts like a 5 year old but i know the end is near. This hurts so much as i am 44 my husband and I and do not have children. I can't bear the thought of loosing her. They said that if they operate that it would just grow back and it would only buy her time and not save her life. I have a friend that just lost her golden last week. I opted not to do this because she already within the last two years has gone thru 2 ACL tears and surgery to repair them plus they said it would cause an irregular heart beat. We are spoiling her rotten now with new stuffed toys and tons of attention and love and kisses. Time is all we have left.


----------



## Glen e

Hi all... I did a google search for *hemangiosarcoma *and this wonderful informative thread popped up. I read every post on the thread. You are all so caring and helpful.

I lost my 8 year old Golden, Jake last night. From the 1st symptom until he passed was only 9 hours. At 3 pm after playing hard with our other 10 year old Golden, Max, he went into a 4 point stance and nothing would shake him from it. Like many of you have mentioned, no treat, water, leash would phase him. I knew something was wrong. As he eats everything , I thought he had ingested something, so off to our vet we went. The vet was pretty convinced he also had eaten something or was in pain somehow provided a pain med, blood work looked good, and no distending of stomach, etc. So she sent us home to return after a night of rest. Jake went home and laid on his spot and 5 hours later of looking glazed over, he sneezed/barked softly and expired. I knew it as soon as I heard him. I quickly scooped him up and took him to the 24 hour ER and a basic autopsy showed a small ruptured tumor on his heart, collased lung and massive hemorraging. They also found spots of the same cancer on his liver and spleen.

It is amazing illness....Jake was the most energetic dog and exhibited NO symptoms and it's obvious he has been ill for months. This disease sucks....but I'm glad he went to the bridge quickly, and from what I can tell, pretty painlessly. I miss him so much. I'm divorced and 62 and now it's just Max and me against the world.

Thanks for all your postings...


----------



## lhowemt

I am so sorry. We just put our Hazel free 4 hours ago. Her tumor was inside her heart. So while she wasn't bleeding out, it became large enough to block block adequate blood flow. My heart breaks with you. She was my muse.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for both your losses. My Toby died of cardiac hemangiosarcoma three months ago. He showed symptoms, was diagnosed and was dying within 4 days and we had to let him go.
This is a horrible cancer that took three of my babies so far. 
A lot of us have gone through this and understand your grief.
Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## PrincessDi

Glen e said:


> Hi all... I did a google search for *hemangiosarcoma *and this wonderful informative thread popped up. I read every post on the thread. You are all so caring and helpful.
> 
> I lost my 8 year old Golden, Jake last night. From the 1st symptom until he passed was only 9 hours. At 3 pm after playing hard with our other 10 year old Golden, Max, he went into a 4 point stance and nothing would shake him from it. Like many of you have mentioned, no treat, water, leash would phase him. I knew something was wrong. As he eats everything , I thought he had ingested something, so off to our vet we went. The vet was pretty convinced he also had eaten something or was in pain somehow provided a pain med, blood work looked good, and no distending of stomach, etc. So she sent us home to return after a night of rest. Jake went home and laid on his spot and 5 hours later of looking glazed over, he sneezed/barked softly and expired. I knew it as soon as I heard him. I quickly scooped him up and took him to the 24 hour ER and a basic autopsy showed a small ruptured tumor on his heart, collased lung and massive hemorraging. They also found spots of the same cancer on his liver and spleen.
> 
> It is amazing illness....Jake was the most energetic dog and exhibited NO symptoms and it's obvious he has been ill for months. This disease sucks....but I'm glad he went to the bridge quickly, and from what I can tell, pretty painlessly. I miss him so much. I'm divorced and 62 and now it's just Max and me against the world.
> 
> Thanks for all your postings...


I am so sorry for the sudden loss of your beloved Jake. This disease definitely sucks!! It takes away so many of our beloved goldens! You should have had years ahead to enjoy your boy. Take lots of time with Max. They mourn just like people do. Thinking of you at this terrible time.


----------



## PrincessDi

Macey said:


> I am Macey's mom and on May 5th 2013 I found out that she has hemangiosarcoma on her heart. She is only 9 and God willing if she makes it will be 10 on July 13th. She is still full of spunk and acts like a 5 year old but i know the end is near. This hurts so much as i am 44 my husband and I and do not have children. I can't bear the thought of loosing her. They said that if they operate that it would just grow back and it would only buy her time and not save her life. I have a friend that just lost her golden last week. I opted not to do this because she already within the last two years has gone thru 2 ACL tears and surgery to repair them plus they said it would cause an irregular heart beat. We are spoiling her rotten now with new stuffed toys and tons of attention and love and kisses. Time is all we have left.


Macey's Mom, I'm so sorry for her diagnosis. I hope that you have more time left with her to celebrate her birthday next month.


----------



## PrincessDi

lhowemt said:


> I am so sorry. We just put our Hazel free 4 hours ago. Her tumor was inside her heart. So while she wasn't bleeding out, it became large enough to block block adequate blood flow. My heart breaks with you. She was my muse.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm so sorry to read that you lost Hazel to this terrible disease. I know that it makes it even more awful to loose her so quickly. Keeping you in our thoughts at this dark and painful time.


----------



## Glen e

Thank you for all your comments.....Jake used to lick me awake as it was time to eat! On the 2nd day without him, Max started doing it like he was taking over Jake's job. 

I really want to rescue a new Golden and am going to hash it over with my therapist this week. She has been a godsend during my divorce. I do what she suggests. I don't want to replace Jake, he was his own man, but I love having "boys" (plural). Looking forward to loving another golden. I do welcome the forum's advice....


----------



## lhowemt

Hi glen-

I highly recommend another golden. We have always called our dogs "the girls" and are moving quickly to get Lila a new little buddy of her own. She has always been the little sidekick, and so is quite obviously lost. When I took out Hazel's collar to put it up with our other dog's collars, she was all over it and pressed her head down on it. I have never really observed one of our dogs knowing what happened, but Lila is different. We had her in with is when we set Hazel free, and she kissed her and laid down with her after she was gone. It was amazingly touching an heartbreaking. Well I was reading to Lila tonight about puppies, I've never read to my girls before but it seemed right. I need to be her mama and big sister for a while. Until we get her a little sister of her own to boss around. I think she'll be a good boss. Sister coming in August. No way does it affect my grief for Hazel, nothing could stop that. And I know Hazel would want what is best for Lila, or at least for someone to torment her in her absence.... Fly like the wind my sweet love Hazel.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Macey

My Macey made it. We had a birthday party for her with tennis balls and stuffed toys and a new Nemo kiddie pool. It is so hot here in Connecticut can only stay outside for so long. She is trying to get Nemo off the bottom of the pool by sticking her nose in and blowing bubbles but he's part of the pool not a toy that sunk.


----------



## PrincessDi

Macey said:


> My Macey made it. We had a birthday party for her with tennis balls and stuffed toys and a new Nemo kiddie pool. It is so hot here in Connecticut can only stay outside for so long. She is trying to get Nemo off the bottom of the pool by sticking her nose in and blowing bubbles but he's part of the pool not a toy that sunk.


So glad that you were able to celebrate Macey's birthday! Hope she is able to enjoy many more days in her new Nemo pool! These memories that we build with our goldens are true treasure!


----------



## lhowemt

Congrats for you and Macey- how blessed and fortunate you are. I'd give anything to have had Hazel longer, both total life and duration after diagnosis. Can you tell us a bit of your success story please? Is she out of the woods for a bit? Treatment? What a wonderful birthday to celebrate. I want a nemo pool now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom

So very sorry for you and your baby Rosie. What a beautiful girl.
My Homer had cancer and died 6 months later. He was 11. We never even discussed the chemo options, his age and he already had Lyme disease issues that were wearing him down as well.
Please, never second guess what u know in your heart is the right thing for you and your girl. Sometimes people say things they know nothing about because they don't know what to say. Believe you me, I have heard some zany/disturbing comments after deaths of loved ones. These things do not help an already hurtful situation.
My very best wishes for some peaceful, joyful time together with your Rosie.


----------



## goldensequoia

We lost our Sequoia one week ago. Four weeks ago she was diagnosed with a cancerous heart tumor. The cardiologist drained fluid from around her heart. She was given 2 days to 2 months to live. She then lived three miracle weeks of apparent health, happiness, and vibrancy. She ran, barked, ate, rolled, and played. Then she had a bad night and was very uncomfortable. We knew the time had come. After a quiet morning ride on the Blue Ridge Parkway near our home in Waynesville, NC, Sequoia rested and passed away in the car, between the two of us, my arms around her. We are devastated. Sequoia was three years old when we adopted her. She lived an active life as a therapy dog. here is her website...... I Am Sequoia - The Teaching Dog - Home Page. Everyone asks us about getting another dog. Right now we are too sad to even imagine that. We never had children and are both retired. We miss our Sequoia. The first time I wrote to the forum I adopted her and she had skin problems. I feel a little bad that I have not written much since. not until today. I love all of you. The members of this group are supportive and caring. With respect, Cindy Soell


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful and very lucky girl to have had you for her parents

Having lost my boy to cardiac hemangiosarcoma last March, I know how you feel.

Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## Sally's Mom

So sorry for your loss. I have felt that pain....my first golden, Sally was euthanized due to cardiac hemangiosarcoma. I mourned her passing every minute of every day for one year. I think that I probably had depression...over my loss. But, eventually, you can function... These guys bring us so much love..


----------



## PrincessDi

Very sorry for the loss of beautiful Sequoia! The tribute is beautiful! You gave her such a wonderful life in such a lovely area in the Blue Ridge Mountains. I know it is especially difficult to lose one when you don't have children. I hope that all of your memories of your life and love together will comfort you during this very painful time.


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sequoia. It's so impossibly hard to lose them. Rest in peace beautiful girl.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so sorry. Sequoia was beautiful and precious to so may people.

We lost our Penny almost 2 months ago to hemangio...we think. We never had a diagnosis beyond heart failure when she was moments from death. It's really hard to lose them.

I hope at some time you can open your hearts to another Golden. Your therapy work is so valuable to so many. 

Many hugs for you. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## RetrieverLover-Bandit

*My Dog Bandit - Let him go*

Today was one of the most difficult days for our family. Our golden retriever Bandit was diagnosed with a Cardiac Hemangiosarcoma on his heart and when he went out today he laid in the yard and would not come in. He never does that, usually does his business and back into the house to be with us. He labored this morning and we waited with him until all the family could be there. This is our 3rd Golden and he was by far the best of all. He saved our family with unconditional love to my two boys and my wife. We moved to Pennsylvania for my job and he was always there when my wife was crying due to the difficult move we had. He taught my oldest son how to love another with all your heart. He stayed by my wife's side every day as I head off to work and travel. He would always meet me at the door after getting back from a business trip and cry until I loved all over him. He gave us so much joy and love it will be hard to carry on without him. Bandit was an incredible family member and we will miss him. It was incredibly hard to watch my sons sob inconsolibly before we had to put him down.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very sorry for your loss of Bandit.
Unfortunately as many on this forum I've been there and done that. It was one of the most difficult days in my life too and to see my husband cry, I did not see him cry when he lost his dad couple years ago. Those goldens have the way to come right into your heart, that's why loosing them is so hard. 
Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Cpc1972

I am so sorry. I know this all to well. It's one of the hardest cancers because you don't know they have it until it is to late.

How old was bandit.


----------



## gold4me

I am so very sorry for your loss. We have dealt with hemangio more than once and it is awful. It sneaks up on you and leaves you broken hearted. I hope the days get better.


----------



## Ljilly28

It is so sad you lost Bandit, and I wish you peace. I lost my golden Raleigh to cardiac hemangiosarcoma- so painful.


----------



## RetrieverLover-Bandit

*Thank you for Support - Bandit*

Thank you all for your support. It has been only one day and I feel like a truck has been run through my heart. I cannot stop crying for my dog and my family. Bandit was amazing always there for us when we needed it. I just think he will come around the corner looking for cheese or for me to put a little milk in his dish. I am not sure how to get through this grieving process. I just keep looking at pictures of him and remembering the fun times we all had together.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry for your hurt, those first days are incredible hard. All of sudden your routine changed and takes time to get use to new one. It is not easy, but will get with the time, you have to give time time.


----------



## Test-ok

> I just keep looking at pictures of him and remembering the fun times we all had together.


 That's it...remember the good times. I know how hard it is...My 4th golden was 2 weht out to do her business straightened up and fell over dead..And Rylie was the best golden ever..that was the day after christmas, i completely understand your family's pain...it's just not fair is it? A month later we had to get a new baby, just couldn't help it..Auggie. That really helped...I can also see a lot of Rylies traits in Auggie, it's like shes still with me...I sometimes call Auggie, Rylie 2.0 and she looks at me like Rylie did.

I've added Bandit to the 2015 memorial..Rainbow bridge thread
here


----------



## Karen519

*Bandit*

I am so very sorry about your sweet Bandit. My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him at the Rainbow Bridge.
Test-ok added Bandit to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-3.html#post5540098


----------



## ceegee

I'm very sorry about your Bandit. I'm right there with you, having recently lost my Ruby to the same disease (cardiac hemangiosarcoma). It's a horrible, sneaky, devastating cancer. I hope you're doing ok. Kind thoughts to you.


----------

